# Zebralight SC32 & SC32w are on their way...



## jak (Sep 8, 2014)

With identical specs to the H32 models, it looks like the SC32 will be available for pre-order by the end of September according to the ZL Google doc.

Max *480* & *446 PID Lumens* for cool white and neutral tints, respectively.

Zebralight is on a roll with the product releases, despite the fact that it's killing my flashlight budget. Are we taking bets on an SC32d release?

(This is the light I've always wanted the Olight S10 to be.)


----------



## GeoBruin (Sep 8, 2014)

Just ordered the headlamp variant in neutral. Really looking forward to it. That said, I now EDC the SC62w and it's really my perfect EDC. I don't know if I'll want to give up the runtime or output for the size savings of the sc32.


----------



## rpm00 (Sep 8, 2014)

Woo!!! Have been looking forward to this one!


----------



## bmo (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow. I want one but can't really justify it since I have a SC52w and for me they'd serve the same purpose, although the SC32 has better runtimes on the comparable settings.

The headlamp version on the other hand I could make room for, and crap I see they're making an H32fw too according to the spreadsheet...I really need to stop reading these posts 

As a side note, I wonder if the clip from the H32 would fit on my H600fw?? Seems like the bodies would be roughly the same OD.


----------



## KDM (Sep 9, 2014)

Great news! Yes I am hoping for a SC32d or c for sure. I'll have to pick up a w version in the mean time. Since ZL seems to listen to request a two way clip would be awesome on these size lights, great for clipping to the bill of a cap.

Honestly the c version is my favorite it's very close to the neutral XPG that ZL used in their w versions.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 9, 2014)

bmo said:


> Wow. I want one but can't really justify it since I have a SC52w and for me they'd serve the same purpose, although the SC32 has better runtimes on the comparable settings.



That's what I'm thinking. And I just don't like CR123 cells. But if I EVER get a light that requires them, it will be this one. Tiny, fat little light! But seriously, NO, I have way too many Zebralights now 

The runtimes are so short on all high settings. But 16340 rechargeables can be used, so I may not mind so much. Would runtime be same or better compared to primary CR123?


----------



## bmo (Sep 9, 2014)

markr6 said:


> That's what I'm thinking. And I just don't like CR123 cells. But if I EVER get a light that requires them, it will be this one. Tiny, fat little light! But seriously, NO, I have way too many Zebralights now
> 
> The runtimes are so short on all high settings. But 16340 rechargeables can be used, so I may not mind so much. Would runtime be same or better compared to primary CR123?



On the H32/32w page, it said the runtimes were recorded using Panasonic CR123's so not sure how a RCR123/16340 would compare. Haven't used the rechargeable 123's myself yet.

Nevertheless, the ability to use both standard and rechargeable 123's is why I want the headlamp version of this light ☺


----------



## Hondo (Sep 9, 2014)

RCR's have an actual capacity of about 600 mAh at around 3.6 - 4.0 volts for most of the run, so about 2.3 Watt hours of power. Primaries should be close to 1500 mAh at around 2.8 - 3.0 volts, so about 4.3 Watt hours. The RCR's are better at pumping out really high amps, but aside from that, you will get much more run time on primaries, at the expense of having to replace them when they die.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hondo said:


> RCR's have an actual capacity of about 600 mAh at around 3.6 - 4.0 volts for most of the run, so about 2.3 Watt hours of power. Primaries should be close to 1500 mAh at around 2.8 - 3.0 volts, so about 4.3 Watt hours. The RCR's are better at pumping out really high amps, but aside from that, you will get much more run time on primaries, at the expense of having to replace them when they die.



OK. That makes sense, but not what I wanted to hear


----------



## TweakMDS (Sep 9, 2014)

Very interested in an SC32w. I already have plenty of edc size flashlights, but this might be the one to rule them all. CR123 battery thickness goes well with the size of the head, assuming it'll be similar / the same as the SC52 and SC62. Definitely picking one up when they arrive here.


----------



## bmo (Sep 9, 2014)

Hondo said:


> RCR's have an actual capacity of about 600 mAh at around 3.6 - 4.0 volts for most of the run, so about 2.3 Watt hours of power. Primaries should be close to 1500 mAh at around 2.8 - 3.0 volts, so about 4.3 Watt hours. The RCR's are better at pumping out really high amps, but aside from that, you will get much more run time on primaries, at the expense of having to replace them when they die.



I have to admit I don't understand this stuff quite as well as I'd like just yet, so does this mean primaries will be getting roughly twice the runtime? E.g. 2.3w hrs on RCR vs 4.3w hrs on primaries


----------



## marinemaster (Sep 9, 2014)

Count me in for the warm version.


----------



## blackFFM (Sep 10, 2014)

KDM said:


> Great news! Yes I am hoping for a SC32d or c for sure. I'll have to pick up a w version in the mean time.




+1 It's about time. I've been waiting since 2012. Too bad they switched to that dark gey anodization in the meantime.


----------



## dts71 (Sep 11, 2014)

bmo said:


> I have to admit I don't understand this stuff quite as well as I'd like just yet, so does this mean primaries will be getting roughly twice the runtime? E.g. 2.3w hrs on RCR vs 4.3w hrs on primaries



Yes, your assumption is correct.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 12, 2014)

Got shipping notice. ERROR!!


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 12, 2014)

bmo said:


> I have to admit I don't understand this stuff quite as well as I'd like just yet, so does this mean primaries will be getting roughly twice the runtime? E.g. 2.3w hrs on RCR vs 4.3w hrs on primaries



Many lights that run on li-ions and primaries 'can' be substantially brighter when running li-ions due to their higher starting voltage when hot off the charger (4.2v.)

Much like a brightly burning star lasting half as long, there is a price to be paid and that's runtime.

This being said, I only run 16340s in my single CR123A type lights and I won't buy a light that doesn't run on li-ions.

Chris


----------



## KDM (Sep 12, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> Got shipping notice.



For what?


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 12, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> Got shipping notice. ERROR!!





KDM said:


> For what?



*Sorry; *It's a good thing you asked, I had to go check... turns out it's the H32w _(and SC52d); _*there is no SC32 in the package*.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 13, 2014)

bmo said:


> I have to admit I don't understand this stuff quite as well as I'd like just yet, so does this mean primaries will be getting roughly twice the runtime? E.g. 2.3w hrs on RCR vs 4.3w hrs on primaries




Right, as dts71 and Chris said. For normal usage, as in low to medium brightness, the primary will simply run almost twice as long as the RCR. The RCR will, however, have a chance of putting out higher max brightness, providing the flashlight has a circuit designed to take advantage of the higher voltage of the cell. Runtime will be even shorter though, as you are pulling even more power than the primary on the same setting to get that brightness.


----------



## mightysparrow (Sep 14, 2014)

Good news. This is one flashlight I'd consider buying - even though I have a SC52.


----------



## marinemaster (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks like release date moved to October 2014


----------



## KDM (Sep 27, 2014)

Looking forward to these becoming available.


----------



## rpm00 (Sep 28, 2014)

No surprise on release date moving unfortunately. I have been thinking I would really like this light but now I'm starting to worry it might be too short and stubby. The SC52 has nice proportions. Not sure I can handle anything wider in my pocket.


----------



## ifpo238 (Oct 10, 2014)

Any news on release date? They just told me "in October" when I emailed. I will definitely order 2 of these in the warm version. They will be gifts for the midwives that delivered my daughter and son. Perfect for their needs. (I have a legacy ZL123 light, and it's still my EDC. I love the thing!)

-j


----------



## KDM (Oct 10, 2014)

The reply I received was they would be releasing them at the end of the month. Hopefully!


----------



## 18650 (Oct 10, 2014)

ifpo238 said:


> Any news on release date? They just told me "in October" when I emailed. I will definitely order 2 of these in the warm version. They will be gifts for the midwives that delivered my daughter and son. Perfect for their needs. (I have a legacy ZL123 light, and it's still my EDC. I love the thing!) -j


 How easy would it be for them to source CR123's for reasonable prices without having to resort to some random online retailer?


----------



## ifpo238 (Oct 12, 2014)

18650 said:


> How easy would it be for them to source CR123's for reasonable prices without having to resort to some random online retailer?



I will plan to give them a dozen or so batteries as well. If they run out, they know where to find me. 😊


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Oct 12, 2014)

rpm00 said:


> ...the SC52 has nice proportions. Not sure I can handle anything wider in my pocket.



If it's anything like the SC62w, the SC32 should have esssentially the exact same head as the SC52. The body will be fatter and shorter, but shouldn't be wider than the head.


----------



## outdoorguy82 (Oct 12, 2014)

rpm00 said:


> Woo!!! Have been looking forward to this one!



I'm excited to put in my order as soon as they are available!!! I currently carry an sc31 and love this little cr123 light!!! I have owned many other lights and Zebralight continues to be my all time favorite. Will keep checking the website daily.


----------



## GeoBruin (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm not so sure about this... 

I just got my H32 and I assumed like you do that the head would be identical to the H52 (after all why not? It's the same emitter right?) but as it turns out, the head is closer in design to the H600 than the H52.

Maybe it has something to do with the size of the cell tube that requires the head to bigger, and maybe it's just the H models that suffer from this but I just didn't want anyone to be surprised. 



Fireclaw18 said:


> If it's anything like the SC62w, the SC32 should have esssentially the exact same head as the SC52. The body will be fatter and shorter, but shouldn't be wider than the head.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Oct 13, 2014)

GeoBruin said:


> I'm not so sure about this...
> 
> I just got my H32 and I assumed like you do that the head would be identical to the H52 (after all why not? It's the same emitter right?) but as it turns out, the head is closer in design to the H600 than the H52.
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with the size of the cell tube that requires the head to bigger, and maybe it's just the H models that suffer from this but I just didn't want anyone to be surprised.



That's for the headlights. The flashlights use a slightly different design.

The SC62 runs on 18650 and the SC52 runs on 14500. The heads are almost identical. The main difference is in the size of the body tubes and tailcaps.

I see no reason why an SC32 running on CR123 would have a bigger head than an SC62 running on 18650.


----------



## KDM (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## marinemaster (Oct 30, 2014)

October is just about over and still no SC32...hope is out tomorrow


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Oct 30, 2014)

marinemaster said:


> October is just about over and still no SC32...hope is out tomorrow



Hopefully! 

Otherwise we're looking at maybe November.


----------



## tonkem (Oct 30, 2014)

I would guess December.


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been waiting for this one. I got impatient (as I know not to hold my breath for ZL) and I bought a neutral sc-31 off the marketplace. If I have to wait much longer I might have to pick up the H-32 also.


----------



## ifpo238 (Oct 31, 2014)

tonkem said:


> I would guess December.



Do you have insider info? If so, pls share. I emailed ZL about a hard release date, but didn't hear back from them...


----------



## tonkem (Oct 31, 2014)

No, just guessing on past history of releases.


ifpo238 said:


> Do you have insider info? If so, pls share. I emailed ZL about a hard release date, but didn't hear back from them...


----------



## ifpo238 (Nov 11, 2014)

Got a reply from ZL. Early Dec. Tonkem's guess was accurate.


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm a little reluctant to accept it but if it does come true it'll be good news! 

Now if only I can talk my wife into buying me one for the holidays....hrm.


----------



## StorminMatt (Nov 12, 2014)

Since RCR123 cells are at a disadvantage compared to 14500s and this light would probably not be able to run on NiMH (unless they provided some sort of extension tube for AA batteries), I'm not sure whether I would really be interested in this light. On the other hand, it would be nice to have PID thermal management on a small light like this rather than the timer-based stepdowns you're stuck with on the SC52 lights. Why they don't sell the SC52 with a 500 lumen PID level rather than that stupid one minute stepdown is beyond me.


----------



## mightysparrow (Nov 12, 2014)

Glad to hear there is an expected release time period set for the SC32. The size, quality and performance/runtimes of my SC52, and the expected size, quality, and performance/runtimes of the SC32 make this new light the only one I'm currently anticipating and hoping to purchase. I've been looking forward to this one for awhile now, as have many other people, I'm sure.


----------



## dts71 (Nov 20, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> Since RCR123 cells are at a disadvantage compared to 14500s



True, it's 15%-30% less capacity, but a spare CR123 offers higher output than a spare NiMH or alkali battery at least


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 20, 2014)

dts71 said:


> True, it's 15%-30% less capacity, but a spare CR123 offers higher output than a spare NiMH or alkali battery at least



The gap in capacity isn't usually that big.

For example:
Kinoko IMR 16340: 700 MaH
Kinoko IMR 14500: 750 MaH

Difference in capacity is less than 10%.


----------



## gunga (Nov 20, 2014)

That's stated capacity. Most rcr123 are around 550-650 mAh tested capacity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 20, 2014)

gunga said:


> That's stated capacity. Most rcr123 are around 550-650 mAh tested capacity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Yes... but most 14500 are also below their stated capacity.

The difference in capacity between a quality 16340 and a quality 14500 isn't anywhere close to 30%.


----------



## StorminMatt (Nov 20, 2014)

840mAH from a Sanyo UR14500 is real capacity. Are there ANY 16340s that have this much capacity?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 20, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> 840mAH from a Sanyo UR14500 is real capacity. Are there ANY 16340s that have this much capacity?



Not really. See post number 8: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ny-high-quality-high-capacity-14500-batteries

Note that the "840 mAh" Sanyo UR14500 tested out at 780 mAh when pulled at 2A current draw.


----------



## StorminMatt (Nov 20, 2014)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Not really. See post number 8: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ny-high-quality-high-capacity-14500-batteries
> 
> Note that the "840 mAh" Sanyo UR14500 tested out at 780 mAh when pulled at 2A current draw.



2A is quite high for a 14500. So I wouldn't figure it can produce as much current at that draw.


----------



## ifpo238 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ticket status: Completed

Department: Sales

Subject: SC32W

We'll start the SC32(w) production next month. We are having a busy (record) Christmas season.*

Sincerely,

ZebraLight, Inc.
2908 Story Rd. W
Irving, TX 75038


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Dec 14, 2014)

Kind of glad. Holidays have depleted my funds!


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm not a fan of this light. I like AA for cost, safety, size, and availability. 18650 for power and run time. I never really saw the point in CR123 for a consumer light, it seems to have the worst traits of all the other choices. Good for police where they get primary CR123s for free and don't have to worry about cost and waste, but bad for everyone that has to pay for primaries or suffer the bad capacity of RCR123s.


----------



## ifpo238 (Dec 31, 2014)

I like the form factor. And I buy the CR123s in bulk, so I have 'em around...


----------



## mightysparrow (Jan 7, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I'm not a fan of this light. I like AA for cost, safety, size, and availability. 18650 for power and run time. I never really saw the point in CR123 for a consumer light, it seems to have the worst traits of all the other choices. Good for police where they get primary CR123s for free and don't have to worry about cost and waste, but bad for everyone that has to pay for primaries or suffer the bad capacity of RCR123s.



I've gone back to carrying a CR123 light because of the increased performance and low-temperature operating ability compared to AA's. I have to buy the batteries in bulk to help reduce the price difference between 123's and AA's, but I feel it is worth doing that to be prepared for contingencies in my daily commute and work situation (I need to be prepared for emergency evacuation and "stay-put" overnight situations at work in Washington, D.C.).


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 7, 2015)

mightysparrow said:


> I've gone back to carrying a CR123 light because of the increased performance and low-temperature operating ability compared to AA's. I have to buy the batteries in bulk to help reduce the price difference between 123's and AA's, but I feel it is worth doing that to be prepared for contingencies in my daily commute and work situation (I need to be prepared for emergency evacuation and "stay-put" overnight situations at work in Washington, D.C.).



Panasonic lists Eneloops as good down to -20C. I doubt you see temperatures colder than that in Washinton D.C. I've used them in colder than -20C, and they work fine.

CR123's will give you more run time, but only if you use fresh ones. If you normally use them until they die, on average your light is only going to be 50% charged (and often much worse than that). With rechargeable cells, you can always pop in a fresh one every day for free.


----------



## bltkmt (Jan 7, 2015)

If you want a light to leave in a car that gets very hot/cold over seasons, CR123 is a better format than Eneloop IMHO. I don't see Eneloops lasting long over such drastic temp changes.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 7, 2015)

bltkmt said:


> If you want a light to leave in a car that gets very hot/cold over seasons, CR123 is a better format than Eneloop IMHO. I don't see Eneloops lasting long over such drastic temp changes.



I never liked CR123, but I finally came to accept this fact. I will be swapping the 18650 in my car PD32UE for 2xCR123. And temped to jump on this SC32, simply because it's just a cool little light!


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 7, 2015)

bltkmt said:


> If you want a light to leave in a car that gets very hot/cold over seasons, CR123 is a better format than Eneloop IMHO. I don't see Eneloops lasting long over such drastic temp changes.



Someone tested that several years ago, using a car parked outside in Texas heat. They fared very well after a year.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?200591-Eneloops-Left-In-Car-For-1-Year-Results

That was back with Generation 1 Eneloops. I expect generation 4 would hold up just as well.


----------



## KDM (Jan 7, 2015)

Really looking forward to this light!


----------



## Tachead (Jan 7, 2015)

Plus, AA's just cant produce anywhere near the output/runtimes of CR123's(single cell lights is where they really shine imo). For a slight price premium you get higher capacity at higher outputs, higher amperage capability, a lighter and more compact light, and much better temperature stability. Its win win if you ask me. The only downside is price and I mean come on guys, you have to pay to play. Maybe some of you should stop obsessively purchasing new lights that probably arent even needed and save some bank role for batteries to feed the ones you already have

Dont get me wrong either... I still like 1xAA lights but, for max performance, CR123 wins everytime.


----------



## Wiggle (Jan 8, 2015)

Fireclaw18 said:


> The gap in capacity isn't usually that big.
> 
> For example:
> Kinoko IMR 16340: 700 MaH
> ...



Correct, for the IMRs at least:







These cells both miss the rating somewhat but perform nearly identically. This is at 1A which is a very reasonable level IMO. Slight edge to the 14500 for less voltage drop but not too significant.

However, for non-IMR cells there seems to be an advantage to ICR cells in the couple comparisons I have made below. I suspect this is because 14500 has had more development with newer cells.

Here's a comparison between a keepower 16340 (rated at 700 mAh) and a keepower 14500 (rated at 800 mAh).






The 14500 meets the spec, 16340 falls short. 14500 is 33% more capacity at this current. 

The AW non-IMR cells show a similar level of capacity difference at 1A. Despite the fact that both cells are listed as 750 mAh. 14500 falls slightly short but 16340 falls significantly lower (14500 is about 30% higher).






Not trying to take away from the discussion, this looks like a great light with an appealing form factor and I love my SC52. Just wanted to support the idea that 14500 does have a real world capacity advantage over 16340 with current cells despite how close the ratings may appear on non-IMR models at least.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 8, 2015)

Wiggle said:


> The AW non-IMR cells show a similar level of capacity difference at 1A. Despite the fact that both cells are listed as 750 mAh. 14500 falls slightly short but 16340 falls significantly lower



IIRC, the guy that sells the AW cells said that he has to exaggerate the capacity, because everyone else in the industry does.


----------



## Wiggle (Jan 8, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> IIRC, the guy that sells the AW cells said that he has to exaggerate the capacity, because everyone else in the industry does.



Thanks yeah I wasn't trying to dig at AW or anything. It seems like the discrepancy occurs across the board for the non-IMR cells.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jan 8, 2015)

jak said:


> Max *480* & *446 PID Lumens* for cool white and neutral tints, respectively.



What does PID mean?


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 8, 2015)

BeastFlashlight said:


> What does PID mean?



It's Zebralight's term for active thermal management. Basically, if the light starts getting hot, it lowers output to keep the temperature to an acceptable level (to prevent damage to the LED).


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## mightysparrow (Jan 14, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Panasonic lists Eneloops as good down to -20C. I doubt you see temperatures colder than that in Washinton D.C. I've used them in colder than -20C, and they work fine.
> 
> CR123's will give you more run time, but only if you use fresh ones. If you normally use them until they die, on average your light is only going to be 50% charged (and often much worse than that). With rechargeable cells, you can always pop in a fresh one every day for free.



That's certainly a valid point about a fully charged rechargeable having its full runtime available for use. I do typically keep fresh 123's in my EDC carry light. However, I also own and very much value my SC52 for the reasons you mention and because the performance and build quality are outstanding.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 22, 2015)

Coming next Friday? Fingers crossed...


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 22, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> It's Zebralight's term for active thermal management. Basically, if the light starts getting hot, it lowers output to keep the temperature to an acceptable level (to prevent damage to the LED).



Another important thing about Zebralight's PID control system is that it uses lots of different brightness levels. And it can therefore reduce brightness by differing amounts depending on temperature. This is different from other lights with thermal stepdowns, which reduce to the next lowest user accessible brightness level (ie from high to medium). The advantage of this system is that it protects the light while maintaining the maximum brightness possible, given the current conditions. If it is really cold and/or windy, the light may not even step down.


----------



## shrike2222 (Jan 22, 2015)

So, when will we meet these lights?
zebrlalight.com haven't listed two lights yet.


----------



## Romanko (Jan 28, 2015)

http://www.zebralight.com/SC32w-CR123-Flashlight-Neutral-White_p_159.html
http://www.zebralight.com/SC32-CR123-Flashlight-Cool-White_p_158.html


----------



## KDM (Jan 28, 2015)

SC32W ordered!


----------



## marinemaster (Jan 28, 2015)

Finally on their web site.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 28, 2015)

WOW!!! Almost too small to handle!!

Very cool. I may eventually cave and get one even though I don't like CR123.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 28, 2015)

Maybe one is in the mail to selfbuilt. ....  .... Imagine, a review before release!


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jan 28, 2015)

KDM said:


> SC32W ordered!




Same! :twothumbs


----------



## Ryp (Jan 28, 2015)

66mm, that's insane.


----------



## gunga (Jan 28, 2015)

I've sold most of my CR123 lights so I guess I NEED one to use up my batteries.


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Jan 28, 2015)

Good news! I will be ordering a sc32w shortly.


----------



## Tixx (Jan 28, 2015)

Ordered! Can't wait!


----------



## Lite_me (Jan 28, 2015)

Ordered one too! Hope the switch feels JUST like the one on my SC62W. Oh, and hope the tint is the same too.


----------



## jak (Jan 28, 2015)

Want. I shall name it, "the nub." It's half a centimeter shorter than an Olight S10, which is already one of the smaller side switch lights.

I've gotten so used to, and fond of, the SC62's size that I got rid of my SC52. So I wonder what it will be like to have this thing in my hand.

Guess it's time to sell one of my other lights so I can pre-order this one. It looks really cool!


----------



## Ryp (Jan 28, 2015)

jak said:


> Want. I shall name it, "the nub." It's half a centimeter shorter than an Olight S10, which is already one of the smaller side switch lights.



The Nitecore EC1 is listed as 65mm on Nitecore's website, but selfbuilt measured it at 68.6mm so I'm not quite sure what to think of that.


----------



## kbuzbee (Jan 31, 2015)

KDM said:


> SC32W ordered!



Yep, me too. I've been on a bit of a hiatus with 123 format lights since the RRT01vn arrived, and THAT one handles 18350s which I like! I really wish the SC32W took them too, but I'm sure it'll be a great little light. Will it unseat the Jetbeam? Time will tell.

Ken


----------



## Tachead (Jan 31, 2015)

Anyone know if Zebralight will offer this in a "D" version with the 85 CRI Luxeon T 5000K emitter?


----------



## mightysparrow (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm probably not going to be able to resist this light - although I know I should save $ and just stick to AA lights and my SC52. However, I can justify an investment into the increased performance of the CR123 batteries, given that I ride the DC area subway system every day! I need a backup for my PD22, don't I....? :thinking:


----------



## henry1960 (Feb 20, 2015)

Just Ordered One Myself...Love The New RunTimes On This One!!:tinfoil:


----------



## KDM (Feb 27, 2015)

Any updates/news on the anticipated release?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Feb 27, 2015)

KDM said:


> Any updates/news on the anticipated release?



Zebralight's sales page for the SC32w still says estimated shipping date February 28.


----------



## KDM (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes that's the estimated date they used when the pre orders started. Just wondering if they'll be released as scheduled.


----------



## marinemaster (Mar 2, 2015)

Anybody got their shipping notice ?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Mar 2, 2015)

marinemaster said:


> Anybody got their shipping notice ?



Not yet, but it's still the weekend.


----------



## marinemaster (Mar 4, 2015)

*Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*

Anybody ? Bueller Bueller Bueller [emoji3]


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*

No ship notice here. Looks like they missed their ship date. Hopefully it will ship soon.


----------



## KDM (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*

No notice received yet.


----------



## KDM (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*

I was told 5-10 more working days.


----------



## mikeylab (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*

this light looks nice to me. i have never owned a zebralight before, but have had an HDS clicky and a Surefire E1D. How does zebralight quality compare to those? I know they probably aren't built to withstand a tremendous amount of stress or punishment, but, to those with experience with the brand, how do their lights hold up under the general 'oops... i dropped it' (a few times) scenarios? thanks for the help!!


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



mikeylab said:


> this light looks nice to me. i have never owned a zebralight before, but have had an HDS clicky and a Surefire E1D. How does zebralight quality compare to those? I know they probably aren't built to withstand a tremendous amount of stress or punishment, but, to those with experience with the brand, *how do their lights hold up under the general 'oops... i dropped it*' (a few times) scenarios? thanks for the help!!


Here ya go....
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?321619-Zebralight-Torture-Test


----------



## mikeylab (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



Lite_me said:


> Here ya go....
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?321619-Zebralight-Torture-Test



thank you!


----------



## Tachead (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



mikeylab said:


> this light looks nice to me. i have never owned a zebralight before, but have had an HDS clicky and a Surefire E1D. How does zebralight quality compare to those? I know they probably aren't built to withstand a tremendous amount of stress or punishment, but, to those with experience with the brand, how do their lights hold up under the general 'oops... i dropped it' (a few times) scenarios? thanks for the help!!



The lights you describe are in a totally different class then the ZL. Zebralight makes Chinese built low/mid range lights with lower quality materials and frequent quality control issues. They do not have the greatest warranty service either. Both the others are high end US made brands with very little QC issues and excellent warranty service if you do happen to have any issues(especially the HDS, it would be hard to find a better quality light from a better company).


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



Tachead said:


> The lights you describe are in a totally different class then the ZL. Zebralight makes Chinese built low/mid range lights with lower quality materials and frequent quality control issues. They do not have the greatest warranty service either. Both the others are high end US made brands with very little QC issues and excellent warranty service if you do happen to have any issues(especially the HDS, it would be hard to find a better quality light from a better company).



I agree that Surefire and HDS are in a totally different class. They're very high-end lights, built for the professional user with reliability the number one priority. The downside is because reliability was the top priority these lights maybe heavier and have lower output compared to more cutting edge brands.

However, I don't agree that Zebralight is "low/mid range". To me "low" end lights mean budget lights. A typical example of a light in this category is the Sipik 68 and its clones: Costs as little as $3. Will have a dated emitter, very simple driver, no thermal grease under the star, cheap type II anodize, etc. It will probably work... but if it doesn't it's so cheap just throw it out and get a new one. You could literally buy a hundred of them for the price of one HDS!

Zebralights cost $64-$95. That's definitely far above the "low" spectrum of light. And puts them squarely in the mid-to-high end range. They're the same quality level as other mid/high end lights like Fenix, Sunwayman, Thrunite, etc. Zebralights also pack an impressive number of features that are simply unavailable on most other lights. Zebralights were clearly designed with size in mind: Getting the brightest reasonable output in the smallest possible package. 

Zebralights do feature many high-end features and some unique features: HAIII anodizing, single-piece unibody pill-less construction for good thermal management, thermal grease under the driver/star, fully potted driver, unique e-switch interface, AR coated lenses, thermal sensor with automatic rampdown, etc. 

Zebralights also tend to be quite innovative. For instance, a few years ago Zebralight released the S6330, a light that had 3 XMLs and was powered by 3x 18650 cells. It cost a few hundred dollars, but had the unique distinction of being by far the safest multi-lithium ion light ever made. Even today ... a few years later ... nobody else has ever marketed a safer multi-li-ion cell light. The S6330 was unique in that it had 3 battery bays and each battery powered a matched emitter on a separate circuit. Unlike other multi-18650 lights, it was perfectly safe to stick batteries of different capacities, chemistries and charge levels in the S6330.

Today, Zebralights are a great choice if you're looking for a bright and compact pocket EDC with long battery life. A 980 lumen Zebralight SC62w running on a single 18650 is no larger than a 200 lumen HDS running on a CR123! Personally I consider the Zebralight SC62w to be the very best unmodded pocket EDC currently on the market in any price range. 

Some of the newer Zebralights, like the SC62w, are manufactured at Zebralight's plant in Texas. Not all Zebralights are made in China. Also not everything made is China is junk. Some very high quality products are made there (like Apple Computers).

However, because Zebralights were not designed with reliability as the top concern, they're not going to be as reliable as lights designed specifically for that. For instance, the thin aluminum body on a Zebralight is small and compact, but can't compare in durability to the much thicker ... and much heavier ... sidewalls on an HDS.

*Regarding the SC32w compared to an HDS rotary*:
Even though they run on the same battery, the Zebralight is 2/3 the length and probably half the weight. With the lack of mass of course it won't be as durable as the HDS. On the other hand it WILL disappear into the pocket much more easily when not in use. If reliability isn't critical to your application and you just want a casual EDC pocket light, the Zebralight is probably the better choice.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*

Can't wait to see one of these in a hand for reference. I'm still tempted to pull the trigger on one.


----------



## mikeylab (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



Tachead said:


> The lights you describe are in a totally different class then the ZL. Zebralight makes Chinese built low/mid range lights with lower quality materials and frequent quality control issues. They do not have the greatest warranty service either. Both the others are high end US made brands with very little QC issues and excellent warranty service if you do happen to have any issues(especially the HDS, it would be hard to find a better quality light from a better company).



I already know that surefire and HDS are among the best in industry. i did like my HDS, but I did have to send it back for a problem (which was fixed). I have never had a Surefire product fail on me, and I have had many different models over the years. i was basically just curious to know if zebralight is a decent alternative to a $200+ flashlight, since i need to allocate more $ toward other things at this point. I don't expect it to be bomb proof, just be able to handle a few small bumps and bruises. I am no longer in law enforcement, so I don't have to rely on a flashlight to the extent that I had to in the past. Also, I would much prefer to buy a product from a company that actually helps it's customers if issues arise. HDS was very good about that. I have not had to contact Surefire. I currently have a PEAK LED out for an issue, but it has been 3 weeks since I have heard anything.


----------



## snowdriver (Mar 6, 2015)

marinemaster said:


> Anybody got their shipping notice ?



I just received the shipping notice for the sc32w and the sc62w


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Mar 6, 2015)

I sent an email asking for an update from Zebralight yesterday. They responded saying they started shipping on the 28th and that the current lead time is 7-15 days if you order now.

I'm still waiting for a shipping notice on my preorder though (I preordered on the first day).


----------



## run4jc (Mar 7, 2015)

Ordered an SC32w on 2/25 - no shipping notice on it, yet. Looking forward to getting this little light - back in the day (about 3 ½ years ago) I put an SC31 through a mini torture test and it survived just fine. Sadly, I lost that light.  

I've had an SC52 and SC52w L2 through the years, but never replaced that SC31 and that size and form factor were my favorites. So this SC32w will hopefully be deja vu 'all over again', only better.


----------



## KDM (Mar 9, 2015)

I received shipping confirmation today, I should receive it in a few days. :rock:


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Mar 9, 2015)

I also received my shipping notice today. I should have the light early next week.


----------



## gunga (Mar 9, 2015)

Where is everyone buying these? I may have to get one. Any dealers or just Zebra direct?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Mar 9, 2015)

gunga said:


> Where is everyone buying these? I may have to get one. Any dealers or just Zebra direct?



Ordered mine directly from the Zebralight website. It's where I get all my Zebralights.


----------



## gunga (Mar 9, 2015)

No discounts though right? Airmail from Zebralight took 8 weeks for me last time. Any upgrades in shipping start at $22... Ouch.


----------



## KDM (Mar 9, 2015)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Ordered mine directly from the Zebralight website. It's where I get all my Zebralights.



+1 I'm located in the US though so shipping isn't much at all.


----------



## Tixx (Mar 9, 2015)

Got my shipping notice as well!


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 10, 2015)

Mine's on the way too!


----------



## marinemaster (Mar 10, 2015)

Looking for some pics...


----------



## kbuzbee (Mar 13, 2015)

marinemaster said:


> Looking for some pics...



With my RRT01vn







Excellent light!

Ken


----------



## markr6 (Mar 13, 2015)

Crazy small Ken!!! Any way to put it next to something else? I'm not familiar with that light. Or just holding it in your hand?


----------



## KDM (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice comparison photo! I'm still waiting, the plane must have broke down and being delivered by horse and buggy???


----------



## kbuzbee (Mar 13, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Crazy small Ken!!! Any way to put it next to something else? I'm not familiar with that light. Or just holding it in your hand?



Like so?






Great tint, by the way!

Ken


----------



## kbuzbee (Mar 13, 2015)

Or maybe this?






Regardless, it's tiny.

Ken


----------



## markr6 (Mar 13, 2015)

There we go. Thanks Ken. What a cool little light! I'm always saying how much I don't like CR123s, but I think I'll cave for this one. It will probably get me into 16340s as well.


----------



## kbuzbee (Mar 13, 2015)

Yep, I'm running an IMR in mine, but it probably doesn't require it. It'll probably see some EagleTacs too at some point. I just can't get over how tiny it is. And the beam is terrific.

Ken


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Mar 13, 2015)

I want to see this against the sc62 and sc52


----------



## mikeylab (Mar 13, 2015)

awesome pics- thanks! i'm sold on this one


----------



## marinemaster (Mar 14, 2015)

Kbuz what tint you got ? Cool or neutral white ?


----------



## kbuzbee (Mar 14, 2015)

SC32W, the neutral.

Ken


----------



## fcbrian (Mar 14, 2015)

oh crap. I shouldn't have followed this thread .those pics are awesome . I love my 62w. But it might need a little brother . I do have 2 front pockets after all . :duh2:


----------



## KDM (Mar 14, 2015)

Finally arrived...


----------



## KDM (Mar 14, 2015)

HDS clicky and SC32W


----------



## jruser (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm using an RCR in this. I like the size of the SC52 better. The SC32 leaves a lot of unused space in my hand. The sc52 lets me use a 14500 with higher capacity, but it won't activate the 500lm once the battery hits 3.7v. Haven't used the SC32 enough to see how it behaves in this regard.

I'll still carry the sc62 on a day to day basis. Hard to be the performance-capacity-size ratio on that.

The tint on the sc32w is halfway between the perfection of the sc52w l2 and the yellow of the sc62w. My led is off centered quite a bit on the sc32. No side-to-side play on the clip (unlike the sc62).


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Mar 14, 2015)

My SC32w also arrived. It's tiny!

Some initial observations:
1. Construction appears flawless. No anodizing defects and emitter is perfectly centered.
2. Tint is perfect. I think they use an XML2 with 4D tint. Tint looks the same as that on my SC62w.


----------



## Ray-o-light (Mar 14, 2015)

Just ordered one up. Sounds like a keeper!


----------



## KDM (Mar 14, 2015)

One more shot.


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 14, 2015)

^ Wow.. where'd ya get that silverish one? 

Well my SC32w came the other day. Love it! 

Fit & finish is good. LED is perfectly centered. 
Tint is great. Veerry close to my SC62w.
It has a more defined hotspot than my 62w. Should add to the throw, which is nice.
The switch is a little different. Feels a little more recessed. Just a sample to sample difference I'd say.

With my lifestyle, I've carried the SC31w on me since it came out.. around 3yrs or so, I guess?
This is a nice upgrade. On the ~100 Lm mode for each, it has ~twice the runtime according to specs. That's nice.
And that burst of light on the high mode is awesome when needed. It's a thumb bomb! 

Now I want another one.


----------



## KDM (Mar 14, 2015)

I gave it a chemical bath and stripped the anodizing off, also have a SC31 I did the same way.


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 14, 2015)

KDM said:


> I gave it a chemical bath and stripped the anodizing off, also have a SC31 I did the same way.



Oh, cool. It looks nice but seems like it would tarnish easily that way. I do remember a thread on doing this now.

Thanks!


----------



## markr6 (Mar 14, 2015)

I keep coming here to check out the pics, but still resisting. I think I would feel the same about the size as jruser. But it's not completely off the to-buy list!


----------



## jruser (Mar 14, 2015)

Are 18350's the same diameter as an 18650? If so, an 18350 won't fit. Forgot to mention this earlier.


----------



## KDM (Mar 15, 2015)

jruser said:


> Are 18350's the same diameter as an 18650? If so, an 18350 won't fit. Forgot to mention this earlier.



No a 18350 will not fit, wish it did.


----------



## henry1960 (Mar 15, 2015)

Received My SC32 Friday And Very Happy I picked This One Up!! Love The Tint And Run Times On This Also...
All Though My SC62 Is Still My Favorite Of All Many And Many ZebraLights I have, This SC32 Is A Great Addition To My Zebralight Family!!:twothumbs


----------



## recDNA (Mar 15, 2015)

Is there any way to put a clip on the sc32?


----------



## Hondo (Mar 15, 2015)

Uhm, it has one, see kbuzbee's pic in post #116. Most pictures are just taken from the switch side.


----------



## mega_lumens (Mar 15, 2015)

KDM said:


> HDS clicky and SC32W


 Would love to see beam shot differences between these two lights just for fun. The size difference makes you appreciate the design goals that goes into each light.



recDNA said:


> Is there any way to put a clip on the sc32?


This model comes with a clip. Look at zebralight website.


----------



## kbuzbee (Mar 15, 2015)

KDM said:


> No a 18350 will not fit, wish it did.



Yep, that was the first thing I tried (just in case) No go. I wish it fit as well. 

Ken


----------



## kj2 (Mar 15, 2015)

Contacted my ZL dealer. Hope he gets it in stock soon


----------



## recDNA (Mar 15, 2015)

Any hole for keychain?


----------



## KDM (Mar 15, 2015)

mega_lumens said:


> Would love to see beam shot differences between these two lights just for fun. The size difference makes you appreciate the design goals that goes into each light.



From 10' away
SC32W with AW RCR123 on high



HDS 170N AW RCR123 on high


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Mar 15, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Any hole for keychain?


 Nope. You could replace the clip with a custom keychain mount though. To make the mount get some 0.032" aluminum sheet, cut it to shape, drill 2 small holes for the screws and one hole for the keychain.


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Mar 16, 2015)

jruser said:


>






KDM said:


>



Thanks for posting the pics gentlemen.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 16, 2015)

KDM said:


> From 10' away
> SC32W with AW RCR123 on high
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't the 32w have an XP-L? The 170 looks like it has brighter spill?


----------



## KDM (Mar 16, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Doesn't the 32w have an XP-L? The 170 looks like it has brighter spill?



It has a XML2 and has wider spill, not necessarily brighter spill.


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Mar 16, 2015)

The sc32s use XM-L2's...


----------



## Tixx (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*

For size... Sc32, olight S10, sc52, ArmyTek Prime Pro C1, sc62.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*

Little fatso light!

Dang, can ArmyTek fit any more printing on that light? LOL


----------



## kbuzbee (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



markr6 said:


> Little fatso light!



It looks a lot more that way in photos than it feels in the hand. In the hand, it's more like light coming right out of your hand with no physical device.

Ken


----------



## Tixx (Mar 16, 2015)

Comparing visually, the heads are the same size on the Zebralights


----------



## Tixx (Mar 16, 2015)

Also the bezel of the Zebralights and S10 are the same diameter


----------



## plaguem (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Lite_me (Mar 17, 2015)

^You can see in the beamshots above why we love the SC62w. Those of us who have one of course. 

And after watching all the (W) beamshots then going back to the cool versions..... yuck! 

Pretty nice review.


----------



## bltkmt (Mar 17, 2015)

Zebralight site says "On Backorder" for these now...damn. Are any dealers going to carry?


----------



## markr6 (Mar 17, 2015)

bltkmt said:


> Zebralight site says "On Backorder" for these now...damn. Are any dealers going to carry?



I've seen some dealers list it as "on backorder". The quickest delivery probably depends if they are in route to the vendor, or if ZL is still trying to fulfill their direct orders.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Mar 17, 2015)

bltkmt said:


> Zebralight site says "On Backorder" for these now...damn. Are any dealers going to carry?


 I'm pretty confident dealers will carry it. There's usually a short lag between when the initial preorders ship from Zebralight and when they get it in stock again and stores start selling it. Figure within maybe a month, many online stores should have it.


----------



## GeoBruin (Mar 17, 2015)

Is it me or does the cell tube on the SC32 look fatter than the H32?


----------



## Tixx (Mar 17, 2015)

GeoBruin said:


> Is it me or does the cell tube on the SC32 look fatter than the H32?


Not sure. I don't have both to compare.


----------



## henry1960 (Mar 19, 2015)

I Was Just Looking At That Myself And I Also Agree, It Does Look And I Think The SC32 Is Fatter Then The H32....


----------



## Tixx (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*

Yep, thicker. Tail caps are interchangeable.


----------



## run4jc (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*

Just received my SC32W. I've been a fan of Zebralights for a number of years (not as long as some of you, but still quite a while.) In fact, I tortured an SC31 back in 2011 HERE.

I keep headlamps (H31W and H502d High CRI Daylight tint AA Flood) and 2 AA lights (SC52, SC52NW L2). With all the buying and selling through the years, it seems that the small Zebralights stay put...although they are sort of "stepchildren" and don't get used very often.

Then this little guy shows up and really just blows me away. 

I was telling my buddy Greg (scout24) about it, and the phrase that came to mind was "annoyingly good." I've been comparing the SC32W to some WELL-RESPECTED lights that cost 4-5 times more, and if we are honest, the UI, beam, tint, levels, etc., compete with just about anything. And now this little bugger is SO SMALL - barely can tell it's in my pocket.

Great little light. We'll see how it holds up. No doubt those pricier lights I mentioned have customer service that Zebralight can't compete with, but you could buy 4 or 5 and have backups should a ZL break.


----------



## Thacker (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*

Less than thrilled...

The one thing that I expected to be a potential problem wasn't. I was worried about how this little stubby light would feel in the hand. It's great.

This is my sixth Zebralight. I've never run into the tint issues that some complain about. No physical or mechanical issues with any of them. Maybe a slight hint of green or yellow when compared to each other, but very pleased with each individually. My edc is the warmer (maybe) of two sc52w l2s that has a small imperfection on the edge of the reflector. No big deal. Have tried too many other lights, but keep going back to it. It's twin just doesn't feel the same. Maybe the switch is softer or something on one. Maybe it's the difference in color (different shades of grey). The tint and beams look identical unless compared side by side. Anyway...

Received my sc32w. Felt great in the hand. Clip is solid. No physical imperfections. None that bother me anyway. Then I attempted to unscrew the tailcap. It's kind of stuck. Took way too much force to unscrew. Get it off and and it isn't real pretty above the top thread. Result of grinding? Chipping around the tube edge. Not as rough to touch as some lights I've bought, but I've never had a zebralight like this. Just not a real good fit. It happens. Gets real tight when trying to screw the cap back on about halfway down the threads and then "slips" and gets tight again. Threads looked reasonably clean, but bare aluminum on thread edges. Played with this enough to realize it's something above my pay grade to diagnose and fix. Cleaning threads didn't help. I guess I could take the cap off and on until the issue is worn away, but no. Tint is pinkish. Not anoying, but the warmest tint I've gotten from zebralight. Artifact in beam too. Large enough to be very annoying at this point. Doesn't really matter in real world use, but knowing it's there bugs me. If this was the only issue, I'd keep the light and eventually not care. Seems like a bigger deal only because of the cap issue. It's back in the box and waiting to be returned. My luck ran out. I've returned lights from every other brand I've owned. Buy enough of these things and... Yes, I will be getting the light replaced. Sorry for the rambling and incomplete thoughts. Scotch... neat.


----------



## Ray-o-light (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*

Just got mine and it's perfect. Thanks for the recommendation guys.


----------



## run4jc (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



Thacker said:


> Less than thrilled...
> 
> ..... Buy enough of these things and... Yes, I will be getting the light replaced. Sorry for the rambling and incomplete thoughts. Scotch... neat.



Unfortunate - and after the long wait for these, a bummer for sure. I am sorry for your disappointing circumstance, but you, sir, have a great attitude. And you are correct, it will happen eventually.

Maybe as a word of encouragement, my SC32W has NONE of the issues that you experienced. Tail cap is smooth, beam is smooth with no artifacts, tint is VERY good - actually very close to my favorite, the Nichia 219B, only just a bit warmer.

I hope Zebralight is following this thread and will take care of your issue quickly. Good luck!


----------



## Thacker (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*

Good to know and I'm sure they'll do me right. Good company. Was kind of disappointed. New models always carry a little extra anticipation. No doubt I will end up liking the replacement for this little booger. Too many things going for it. I had to take it back out after posting last night just to be sure it needed to go back. Yup. Not a reflection on zebralight per se. Production processes aren't perfect. A certain percentage of each batch will have defects and will need to be repaired or replaced. This is true of every product, from every company, in every industry. Sure it sucks when it's me, but this is a reputable company. My replacement may not magically appear in a few days, but they have a policy and process in place to take care of these things. If my complaint or claim is legit, they'll replace it. Not worried about it.


----------



## srvctec (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*

Well, dang it! Looks like another light I "need". 

Question for anyone that has one of these new lights from someone that has never owned a Zebralight. Could a small disc magnet be glued in the tailcap under the contact spring? The reason I ask is my current EDC is an Olight S10-L2 (prior to that, an original S10) and one of my favorite, almost must have features, is the magnet in the tailcap- I use that feature nearly every time I use the light, mostly at work.

Edit:

Just ordered a SC32w even though they are still on BO. I WILL find a way to add a magnet to the tailcap (already have some ideas) to make it my new EDC. [emoji2] [emoji363]


----------



## marinemaster (Mar 22, 2015)

*Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*

Received mine from ZL. Awesome, awesome, awesome. Perfect finish, well spaced levels. Perfect centered led. Great feel. The 32W tint is the icing on the cake. Is just beautiful. Ill likely sell my SC52 regular tint now to get the warm tint 52W. Small is the standard. This thing is as small as a pack of gum, give or take. Most jeans have a small pocket in the right front side, is so small it may fit in there. For me this is THE 2015 flashlight of the YEAR.


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



srvctec said:


> Well, dang it! Looks like another light I "need".
> 
> Question for anyone that has one of these new lights from someone that has never owned a Zebralight. Could a small disc magnet be glued in the tailcap under the contact spring? The reason I ask is my current EDC is an Olight S10-L2 (prior to that, an original S10) and one of my favorite, almost must have features, is the magnet in the tailcap- I use that feature nearly every time I use the light, mostly at work.
> 
> ...



I use a h32w for work and I wanted the tail cap magnet also. I ended up gluing a washer like magnet on the bottom of the cap on the outside and I found a tiny rare earth magnet that fit perfectly on the clip so that it isn't in the way. It is even more useful this way than I could have imagined.


----------



## bltkmt (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*

I just ordered one because of you guys. Who should I send the invoice to?


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*

Don't blame me! 

Still lovin mine. Partially because I have carried the SC31w on me for 2-3 yrs. It fit my needs perfectly. 
The 32w is even better. 

One thing is they added a spring on the pos+ end. It aids in battery connectivity/stability. I would frequently set the 31w down in the tailstand position on M1 mode for temp room lighting. If I wasn't careful, it would jar the battery a bit and cause the 31w to jump to high mode. I can't even make the 32w do that. Yay..

It's brighter than I need it to be but it'll come in handy sometime when that's all I've got with me. 

Great little light!


----------



## marinemaster (Mar 24, 2015)

This thing is just awesome disappears in the pocket [emoji6]


----------



## srvctec (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



Lite_me said:


> Don't blame me!
> 
> Still lovin mine. Partially because I have carried the SC31w on me for 2-3 yrs. It fit my needs perfectly.
> The 32w is even better.
> ...


 I'm blaming you.


----------



## srvctec (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone having past experience with ZL familiar with their typical backorder wait times? I'm not a very patient person. [emoji20]


----------



## kj2 (Mar 26, 2015)

srvctec said:


> Anyone having past experience with ZL familiar with their typical backorder wait times? I'm not a very patient person. [emoji20]



I contacted them yesterday about the SC32 back order. Said, if I'm in the US, typically 5-10 business days.


----------



## srvctec (Mar 26, 2015)

kj2 said:


> I contacted them yesterday about the SC32 back order. Said, if I'm in the US, typically 5-10 business days.


I emailed them yesterday but haven't heard back yet. Thanks for the info!


----------



## mega_lumens (Mar 28, 2015)

KDM said:


> From 10' away
> SC32W with AW RCR123 on high
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I like the beam profile on Zebra. Have you had a chance to compare both outside? Can you describe how each light compares at distance/throw?


----------



## tonkem (Apr 2, 2015)

srvctec said:


> I emailed them yesterday but haven't heard back yet. Thanks for the info!



I ordered 3/16 and got a shipping notice on 3/17 but package did not move for a week and was showing as "preshipment" so I emailed them. They apologized and said my light would ship within 5-10 business days. Still has not shipped. I am waiting patiently. Their lights are normally worth the wait. At least to me.


----------



## srvctec (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



tonkem said:


> I ordered 3/16 and got a shipping notice on 3/17 but package did not move for a week and was showing as "preshipment" so I emailed them. They apologized and said my light would ship within 5-10 business days. Still has not shipped. I am waiting patiently. Their lights are normally worth the wait. At least to me.


I never did hear back from them but got a shipping notice on 3/31- should get it Saturday. The weird thing is their website still shows backorder. I hope I don't get a customer return instead of a new one. This will be my first ZL.


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



srvctec said:


> I'm blaming you.





srvctec said:


> This will be my first ZL.



Now I do feel bad. ...Not!! 

I am surprised though that this will be your first. I think you'll like it. 

I like em. I have at least a dozen.


----------



## srvctec (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



Lite_me said:


> Now I do feel bad. ...Not!! [emoji14]
> 
> I am surprised though that this will be your first. I think you'll like it.
> 
> I like em. I have at least a dozen.


Just got it today and I LOVE it! Tint is perfect! Need to play around with the UI this weekend to get familiar with it. I plan to mod the tailcap with a magnet also (the only thing mising to make this my perfect EDC coming from carrying an S10-L2 for over a year). I'll post a thread on how I accomplish that when it's done.


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



srvctec said:


> Just got it today and I LOVE it! Tint is perfect! Need to play around with the UI this weekend to get familiar with it. I plan to mod the tailcap with a magnet also (the only thing mising to make this my perfect EDC coming from carrying an S10-L2 for over a year). I'll post a thread on how I accomplish that when it's done.



Glad you like it! Yeah, the tint on these are really nice. My SC62w is almost identical as well. 

Like most of us Zebra fans, I think the UI is great. I've been using one ZL or another for years so, I feel it's dead simple to use. 
Once you get a mental picture of how the switching works, it's a breeze. 

Don't think I need a magnet on mine, but look forward to seeing your mod. I'll decide then. 

Enjoy your new light! :thumbsup:


----------



## mega_lumens (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*

I got my SC32w on Friday . I don't know why Zebra lists it as back ordered because mine shipped in less than a week. When I opened the box I just couldn't believe how compact this light is in person, but best of all that it pumps out lumens on par with full sized lights! This will be my primary EDC light. The clip is very functional and no complaints so far. I'm not used to side switch lights yet so this light would be even more awesome if it had a tailcap switch. 

Is there a consensus by now on which rechargeable cell is best for this light?


----------



## srvctec (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



mega_lumens said:


> I got my SC32w on Friday . I don't know why Zebra lists it as back ordered because mine shipped in less than a week. When I opened the box I just couldn't believe how compact this light is in person, but best of all that it pumps out lumens on par with full sized lights! This will be my primary EDC light. The clip is very functional and no complaints so far. I'm not used to side switch lights yet so this light would be even more awesome if it had a tailcap switch.
> 
> Is there a consensus by now on which rechargeable cell is best for this light?


I've used AW for years as the lithium rechargeable of choice in all my lights that take that type.


----------



## StorminMatt (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*

I've actually been thinking about buying this light. I have to admit that I don't like CR123s. And unlike 14500s, there don't seem to be any good quality 16340s out there (comparable to the Sanyo UR14500p). But the one thing I DO like about this light over the SC52w is the fact that its highest mode is PID controlled rather than the one minute timer stepdown on the SC52w. Maybe an extender for 14500s would be a good idea (like on some Sunwayman lights)? Or maybe Zebralight should just go PID on the SC52w.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



StorminMatt said:


> I've actually been thinking about buying this light. I have to admit that I don't like CR123s. And unlike 14500s, there don't seem to be any good quality 16340s out there (comparable to the Sanyo UR14500p). But the one thing I DO like about this light over the SC52w is the fact that its highest mode is PID controlled rather than the one minute timer stepdown on the SC52w. Maybe an extender for 14500s would be a good idea (like on some Sunwayman lights)? Or maybe Zebralight should just go PID on the SC52w.



I feel the same way. Never liked CR123 but I'm still thinking about geting one of these. The thing I don't like about the SC52w is the 500lm mode is just a novelty IMO. Yes, that output is nice, but with 0.9hr on 280...even a minute here or there on the 500lm mode just sucks the power out of the battery. I feel like no matter what, the battery is always 75% or lower. But I cannot resist using that 500lm mode!


----------



## StorminMatt (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*

I've actually measured tailcap current. At 500 lumens, it's around 1.5A. At 280 lumens, it's around .6-.7A. So you can see that it draws over twice the amps to run at 500 lumens. Still, it would be capable of running for around half an hour at 500 lumens from a strictly battery life standpoint, which isn't too bad. And given that the SC62 can run at over 300 lumens without a PID mode, so could the SC52 (which uses the same head).

But speaking of battery life, another gripe I have with the SC52 modes is that you MUST run the mandatory one minute at 500 lumens every time you enter the 280 lumen H1. This needlessly reduces battery life when you really don't want that minute of 500 lumens. In this respect, the SC32 is MUCH better than the SC52 when it comes to modes (245 lumens is H2 rather than H1).


----------



## markr6 (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



StorminMatt said:


> I've actually measured tailcap current. At 500 lumens, it's around 1.5A. At 280 lumens, it's around .6-.7A. So you can see that it draws over twice the amps to run at 500 lumens. Still, it would be capable of running for around half an hour at 500 lumens from a strictly battery life standpoint, which isn't too bad. And given that the SC62 can run at over 300 lumens without a PID mode, so could the SC52 (which uses the same head).
> 
> But speaking of battery life, another gripe I have with the SC52 modes is that you MUST run the mandatory one minute at 500 lumens every time you enter the 280 lumen H1. This needlessly reduces battery life when you really don't want that minute of 500 lumens. In this respect, the SC32 is MUCH better than the SC52 when it comes to modes (245 lumens is H2 rather than H1).



Oh I never thought of that! I always figured I was running 280lm on H2...but that's not the case! You learn something every day! I simply overlooked this in the specs.


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



StorminMatt said:


> I've actually measured tailcap current. At 500 lumens, it's around 1.5A. At 280 lumens, it's around .6-.7A. So you can see that it draws over twice the amps to run at 500 lumens. Still, it would be capable of running for around half an hour at 500 lumens from a strictly battery life standpoint, which isn't too bad. And given that the SC62 can run at over 300 lumens without a PID mode, so could the SC52 (which uses the same head).
> 
> But speaking of battery life, another gripe I have with the SC52 modes is that you MUST run the mandatory one minute at 500 lumens every time you enter the 280 lumen H1. This needlessly reduces battery life when you really don't want that minute of 500 lumens. In this respect, the SC32 is MUCH better than the SC52 when it comes to modes (245 lumens is H2 rather than H1).



I love ZLs. i have a bunch. But this above, along with no spring on the Pos+ end and aesthetics, is the reason why I passed this one up.


----------



## StorminMatt (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



Lite_me said:


> I love ZLs. i have a bunch. But this above, along with no spring on the Pos+ end and aesthetics, is the reason why I passed this one up.



I wouldn't say that the SC52 is not worth getting. Aside from this gripe, it's a GREAT light. I think that probably the BIG reason they run things this way is to simplify things between using NiMH and 14500. However, it seems like they could have done thungs better here. Regardless, you must keep this in mind when using the light with a 14500. For instance, if you are running it at 280 lumens and decide you don't need that much output, you might want to keep it at 280 lumens rather than switching down to a lower mode if you think you might need 280 lumens again soon. Because going back to 280 lumens means going back to 500 lumens for a minute whether you want it or not (if you're running a 14500). Again, one better feature with the SC32. Then again, the SC32 doesn't need to try to accommodate NiMH.


----------



## mega_lumens (Apr 7, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



srvctec said:


> I've used AW for years as the lithium rechargeable of choice in all my lights that take that type.


 I couldn't find AW RCR123 750mah anywhere in stock. Will the AW 16340 IMR give similar run time or much less?


----------



## Grizzman (Apr 7, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



mega_lumens said:


> I couldn't find AW RCR123 750mah anywhere in stock. Will the AW 16340 IMR give similar run time or much less?



They may be labeled as 750 mAh, but they've been repeatedly proven to only have 500-550. The IMR cells should give roughly the same run time.


----------



## srvctec (Apr 7, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



mega_lumens said:


> I couldn't find AW RCR123 750mah anywhere in stock. Will the AW 16340 IMR give similar run time or much less?


Sorry, I only use RCR123. Hopefully, someone with experience using IMR's will chime in.


----------



## mega_lumens (Apr 7, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*

I too don't have experience with IMRs and just read that they're not ideal for LED lights in terms of safety because incans dimming on IMR will indicate capacity but regulated LEDs might over drain IMRs? For those that use IMRs with LEDs what should I be aware of in terms of using them safely?


----------



## Grizzman (Apr 7, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*

IMR safety in lights depends on the light, and how it is used.

The SC32 (like other ZebraLighs) includes built-in over-discharge protection, so the light will turn off when the cell has been drained to a preset level. ZebraLights also automatically step down to the next lower output level when the cell doesn't have adequate voltage to maintain the set level. These step down are a good indication that the cell voltage is getting low.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 7, 2015)

Is there any way to reprogram so first click produces 100 lumens, 2 clicks max lumens, 3 clicks 10 lumens?


----------



## Grizzman (Apr 7, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Is there any way to reprogram so first click produces 100 lumens, 2 clicks max lumens, 3 clicks 10 lumens?



No. The first click to the high group can be set to 100 lumens. Two clicks activates the medium group, which is 8.5, 22, or 50 lumens. The brightest output of the low group (three clicks) is 2.5 lumens.

It would be very nice to be able to assign any of the brightness levels to any of the presets. Maybe that'll be possible in the future.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for the 411. Need more on medium. Too fussy.


----------



## srvctec (Apr 8, 2015)

Grizzman said:


> No. The first click to the high group can be set to 100 lumens. Two clicks activates the medium group, which is 8.5, 22, or 50 lumens. The brightest output of the low group (three clicks) is 2.5 lumens.




Actually, 3 clicks take you directly to beacon/strobe. Low is achieved by press/hold from off for over .6 seconds or press/hold when in any other mode.




recDNA said:


> Is there any way to reprogram so first click produces 100 lumens, 2 clicks max lumens, 3 clicks 10 lumens?



I actually use mine in much this way. Single click takes me to the high group, which I've set to come on at the lowest of that group because the light remembers the last used brightness in each group. That way, I can double click to max if I want to and press/hold to go to low. I do wish low was around 5-10 lumens instead of 2.5, though.


----------



## Grizzman (Apr 8, 2015)

Ahhhhh, I forgot about the software change from the older models....either way, it isn't possible.


----------



## snowlover91 (Apr 14, 2015)

Has anyone done runtime tests on this light yet using both primary batteries as well as rechargeable? I ordered one last week and am now waiting for ZL to ship it to me. The neutral white still says back order but they are filling orders for it at a slower pace. Hoping to see self built review this one and then the new SC5 in the future as well


----------



## snowlover91 (Apr 15, 2015)

Just received a notification from ZL that my SC32W has shipped! Can't wait to try it out, it'll be my first Zebralight!


----------



## srvctec (Apr 15, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> Just received a notification from ZL that my SC32W has shipped! Can't wait to try it out, it'll be my first Zebralight!


Same for me- first ZL and absolutely love it! Got mine a week and a half ago. If you want a lanyard attachment, I made one for mine. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tions-for-ZL-style-clip&p=4636772#post4636772


----------



## Ray-o-light (Apr 15, 2015)

Watch out, I got my first ZL less than a year ago. Now I have 6 ZL's. Addiction is a powerful thing!


----------



## snowlover91 (Apr 15, 2015)

srvctec said:


> Same for me- first ZL and absolutely love it! Got mine a week and a half ago. If you want a lanyard attachment, I made one for mine. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tions-for-ZL-style-clip&p=4636772#post4636772



How do you like the turbo mode on it? What does runtime look like on rechargeables? Mine should arrive Friday or Saturday!


----------



## srvctec (Apr 15, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> How do you like the turbo mode on it? What does runtime look like on rechargeables? Mine should arrive Friday or Saturday!


Turbo is insanely bright for this small of a light- I have the brightest mode hidden with the UI so it won't aaccidentally blind me. I'm using RCR123 and have no idea what the run time is. I'm using the freshly charged battery I put in it a week and a half ago and usually use the lowest medium multiple times daily while at work, sometimes for 10-15 minutes at a time. Of course, I've had to check out high and strobe several times and it's still going strong. I typically charge my battery every 2 weeks (at least that's the way I did it when my S10-L2 was my EDC) and plan on continuing to do it that way unless I run it much longer than normal.


----------



## snowlover91 (Apr 16, 2015)

srvctec said:


> Turbo is insanely bright for this small of a light- I have the brightest mode hidden with the UI so it won't aaccidentally blind me. I'm using RCR123 and have no idea what the run time is. I'm using the freshly charged battery I put in it a week and a half ago and usually use the lowest medium multiple times daily while at work, sometimes for 10-15 minutes at a time. Of course, I've had to check out high and strobe several times and it's still going strong. I typically charge my battery every 2 weeks (at least that's the way I did it when my S10-L2 was my EDC) and plan on continuing to do it that way unless I run it much longer than normal.



Sounds like a solid performer! How does it compare to the S10 in brightness and size?


----------



## srvctec (Apr 16, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> Sounds like a solid performer! How does it compare to the S10 in brightness and size?


It's shorter than the S10 but max brightness seems pretty close with maybe the ZL having a slight edge. The main reason I switched from the S10 as my EDC it has a bad greenish yellowish tint and the spacing of the levels never was to my liking even though I've EDCed the original S10 and most recently the S10-L2 for the last 3 years or so- they were the closest light to a perfect EDC for me until the SC32w came out. I see more ZL lights in my future.


----------



## snowlover91 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mine comes today I can't wait, will do some runtime testing on it too since there isn't much out there about these lights yet. The PID regulated first mode really has my interest as I assume it would run at the max brightness possible based upon heat dissipation and other factors and step down some as the light heats up.


----------



## snowlover91 (Apr 17, 2015)

Received my SC32W today, anyone want to see beam shots from it versus my EA41W?


----------



## chuckhov (Apr 18, 2015)

Nah... I don't think anyone here even likes beam shots.

But, I could be wrong... Running and Ducking...

Fire away!

-Chuck


----------



## snowlover91 (Apr 18, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> Nah... I don't think anyone here even likes beam shots.
> 
> But, I could be wrong... Running and Ducking...
> 
> ...



First time trying to do beam shot comparisons so I may not have had the WB set correctly on my camera, just left it on auto and set a fixed shutter speed for these so they aren't the best but they do a decent job showing the tint and differences in beam hot spots as well. Love the tint of my new SC32W btw, it's my new favorite even better than my EA41W! The white balance was messed up in the first pic but I couldn't really figure out how to adjust it but it shows the differences quite well, although the SC isn't nearly that yellow/orange and the EX11.2 not that blue. Camera had a rough time with it 

SC32W vs EX11.2 lowest output for each.





EA41W vs SC32W




SC32W vs EA41W


----------



## kj2 (Apr 20, 2015)

Still not in stock here, and the dealer can't give a date when he should receive it. Real crappy part about ZL...


----------



## geokite (Apr 23, 2015)

Just ordered mine from Brightguys. Should be good!

Steve


----------



## kj2 (Apr 24, 2015)

Just ordered the SC32w. Received a in stock email, this afternoon.


----------



## gkbain (Apr 24, 2015)

I thought my S10 L2 NW was as small as they got. Much smaller than my SC52 L2. Zebralights are magic.


----------



## snowlover91 (Apr 24, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Just ordered the SC32w. Received a in stock email, this afternoon.



You will love it, tint is perfect on my sample and it has a perfect balance of hotspot and spill for EDC. Extremely compact and UI is great. Nothing bad to say about the 32W!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 25, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> You will love it, tint is perfect on my sample and it has a perfect balance of hotspot and spill for EDC. Extremely compact and UI is great. Nothing bad to say about the 32W!


Really hope the tint on my sample, is just as great as most say. Already have a H602w, and that tint is (really) cool, compared with my Wizard Pro warm.


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 25, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Really hope the tint on my sample, is just as great as most say. Already have a H602w, and that tint is (really) cool, compared with my Wizard Pro warm.


I, really like the tint on these. I have a SC62w & a SC32w. And the tints are nearly identical. 

I've had my 32w from the pre-order for 4-5 wks now. Use it every day. I just have to say how much I love this light! I am a bit biased though, cause I carried the SC31w for ~3yrs and loved it too. These just fit my needs size wise and for the UI. 

The 32w has an even better tint as far as I'm concerned (perfect) over the 31w and is noticeably more efficient. With the improvement in the switch, the higher output on H1 (more than double), I can't think of anything else I'd need it to do. I like the battery check feature too. It saves me having to remove the battery to check it like I had to do on the 31w. 

And another thing. I _swear_ it's gotten brighter, especially on the ~100 lumen H2 mode since I've had it. I compared it against the 31w as soon as I got it, both on the ~100 lumen mode and they were much closer when it was new. The 32w now is noticeably brighter. 

If you're someone who likes this form factor, can't see how anyone would not like this one!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 25, 2015)

Lite_me said:


> I, really like the tint on these. I have a SC62w & a SC32w. And the tints are nearly identical.
> 
> I've had my 32w from the pre-order for 4-5 wks now. Use it every day. I just have to say how much I love this light! I am a bit biased though, cause I carried the SC31w for ~3yrs and loved it too. These just fit my needs size wise and for the UI.
> 
> ...


Having a long weekend now, which I really like  , but hope Wednesday comes soon 
Also looking at the SC5. Will pick that one up too.


----------



## geokite (Apr 28, 2015)

Got the SC32w today; this one has a significant dark spot in the exact middle of the hotspot






I'll try again.

Steve


----------



## kj2 (Apr 29, 2015)

Arrived today  Anodizing is pretty and tint is nicely nw. Very small artifacts around the hotspot. Button gives great feedback. Noticeable click. Can't wait for darkness to come.. Same applies for the weekend


----------



## snowlover91 (Apr 29, 2015)

It's amazing how small the light is.. And yet how bright! You're going to enjoy it, it's definitely one of the best lights in my collection and the smallest for sure. Amazingly bright, and great run times. I got 2 hours 40 minutes continuous on the 100 lumen hi setting before it dropped down in brightness. That's from a rechargeable so it gives a rough estimate of what to expect. Haven't tested the hi mode out yet, I'm currently testing the highest low mode.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah, the size is amazing  I opened that box.. And my first thought was.. Damn! That's small!
Running a CR123 in it, and will test it later tonight. For what I can see, at the moment, I like the tint. Not to warm and not to cool. Nicely pink 
Modes options (and runtime) was one of the biggest reasons to buy ZL.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 29, 2015)

You guys still didn't talk me into one :nana:

Honestly, there are just too many Zebras in my home right now. Such a cool little light though!


----------



## Heron (Apr 29, 2015)

Just doesn't seem worth it to me with the SC5w available. Then again I'm an AA person.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 29, 2015)

Mine is purely a backup to the backup: SC62w backed up by SC32w backed up by Surefire Titan-A. Any 400 lumen light that fits nicely in the small "watch" pocket of my jeans is worthwhile. And I mean 'sideways'. I already have 2 AA Zebralights (plus one ZL headlamp) so the 32 offers more satisfaction to me than another AA (SC5w - although no doubt I'll get one of those eventually!)

Zebralight has their game on these days for sure.


----------



## snowlover91 (Apr 29, 2015)

Heron said:


> Just doesn't seem worth it to me with the SC5w available. Then again I'm an AA person.



I think it's really a matter of preference and battery type one prefers to use. The advantage of the SC32 is the high mode is thermally regulated meaning it will stay at the highest brightness possible whereas the SC5 is a timed stepdown. Overall both are good lights with seemingly similar outputs, at least according to the specs. No one has an SC5 to test yet, but when mine is shipped and arrives I'll compare it to the SC32 to see how they stack up. I definitely agree that Zebralight is putting out some great lights and I can't wait to see if they release a SC63 this year.


----------



## Bad_JuJu (May 16, 2015)

Been enjoying the sc32w lately. I carry it at work in my cargo pocket. It sure comes in handy and is almost unnoticeable in my pocket.
It replaces the sc31w I had been previously using.

I don't believe I have seen any comparison shots on the net yet of the sc32 vs sc31 so here you go.

SC31w on left , SC32w on right.


----------



## Ryp (May 16, 2015)

Bad_JuJu said:


> Been enjoying the sc32w lately. I carry it at work in my cargo pocket. It sure comes in handy and is almost unnoticeable in my pocket.
> It replaces the sc31w I had been previously using.
> 
> I don't believe I have seen any comparison shots on the net yet of the sc32 vs sc31 so here you go.



It's a little confusing since you switched their positions in the bottom photograph.


----------



## geokite (May 16, 2015)

Got my replacement SC32w a while back. No issues, and the tint is the same as my SC62w.

Steve


----------



## Lite_me (May 16, 2015)

Ryp said:


> It's a little confusing since you switched their positions in the bottom photograph.


Here you go. 

Bad_JuJu can copy & paste this link into his post if he likes.


----------



## Bad_JuJu (May 16, 2015)

Ryp said:


> It's a little confusing since you switched their positions in the bottom photograph.



Thanks for pointing that out. I guess I did switch them between photographs.


Lite_me said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Bad_JuJu can copy & paste this link into his post if he likes.


Thank you. Will do.


----------



## Bad_JuJu (May 16, 2015)

Less confusing now Ryp?


----------



## Ryp (May 16, 2015)

Much better  Wasn't really confusing, it would just probably be easier for people who don't read the post and are just scrolling through.


----------



## snowlover91 (May 16, 2015)

Bad_JuJu said:


> Less confusing now Ryp?



Could you also do some beam shot comparisons of the H1 mode? Would love to see how the two compare!


----------



## Bad_JuJu (May 17, 2015)

I can give it a shot but I'm not promising anything


----------



## Bad_JuJu (May 18, 2015)

Not sure these are what you are looking for but all I had time for this morning. These were done with all lights on high and all lights had between 50% and 75% battery power left. I shot these with my phone camera so they are not great. I noticed that on the xm-l2 lights that up close my phone accentuated the purple quite a bit. There is a slight purple there but not as much as it is exaggerated here. The sc31w with xp-g is definitely warmer in temp than the 32w and 52 l2 xm-L2 lights as they are closer to neutral. 

Sc31w vs Sc32w (High) Notice the larger hot spot of the 32w on the right. Also much brighter!







Sc31w vs Sc32w (High)






Sc52W L2 vs Sc31w vs Sc32w (High)






Sc52w L2 vs Sc32w (High) When compared directly the xm-L2 in my sc32w is slightly warmer than my sc52w L2 outside of the hotspot. 





And here are some blurry comparison shots. Sorry, I wish I had time to take better pictures.


Sc52w L2, Sc32w, Sc31w, H32w






Sc52w L2, H32w, Sc32w, Sc31w






Sc52w L2, Sc32w, Sc31w, H32w






H32 vs sc32. The tube on the H32 is significantly smaller than the Sc32.






After looking at these I really wish they would have made the body thinner as they did the H32. I can't see it needing to be as thick as they made it. It actually would have had a closer proportion to the sc52 had they thinned it out. That's my only real complaint. I do like how small it is and it does actually have decent tint as do all of my ZL's (Despite how my camera shows it!). It's definitely worth the upgrade over the sc31w it replaces. Overall I'm happy with all of my ZL's. Now if only I could find a sc80w to buy or trade but that's for another thread!


----------



## gkbain (May 24, 2015)

Had my SC32w for less than 2 days and I must say it is an amazing small light. I will have to find another use for the SC52cw and the SC5w because they will not live in my pocket anymore.


----------



## snowlover91 (May 24, 2015)

gkbain said:


> Had my SC32w for less than 2 days and I must say it is an amazing small light. I will have to find another use for the SC52cw and the SC5w because they will not live in my pocket anymore.



Amazing how small the light is and the output it gives. It definitely puts the SC52 and SC5 to shame. I think Zebralight hit a homerun with this one. How is the tint on your version?


----------



## Lite_me (May 25, 2015)

As stated in other threads, I have about a dozen Zebras and the SC32w is my favorite. It's such a great little light.


----------



## gkbain (May 28, 2015)

snowlover91, The tint on my 32w is great. Didn't realize just how green my s10 l2 nw was. The tint appears to me at least to be better than the sc5w. I am sure that it is a sample variation that happens but the 32w tint is as good as I have. The only light I have that come close in tint to the 32w in my old Fenix TK20, much bigger 2xaa light.


----------



## snowlover91 (May 28, 2015)

gkbain said:


> snowlover91, The tint on my 32w is great. Didn't realize just how green my s10 l2 nw was. The tint appears to me at least to be better than the sc5w. I am sure that it is a sample variation that happens but the 32w tint is as good as I have. The only light I have that come close in tint to the 32w in my old Fenix TK20, much bigger 2xaa light.



Tint was great on both my SC32 and SC5 with the SC32 being comparable to my Nichia 219 and the SC5 actually having a slightly better tint. Both have great tint though and I'm pleased with them, it seems ZL has really worked on QC since I haven't seen many tint issues with the new models they've released over the past few months. Kudos to them! The great thing about the SC32 is the high level is thermally managed so instead of the timed stepdown it keeps it at the highest possible output which I really like, it truly is a powerhouse for such a small light. I may actually get a cool white version and try because I do like cool white lights as well.


----------



## Lite_me (May 29, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> Tint was great on both my SC32 and SC5 with the SC32 being comparable to my Nichia 219 and the SC5 actually having a slightly better tint. Both have great tint though and I'm pleased with them, it seems ZL has really worked on QC since I haven't seen many tint issues with the new models they've released over the past few months. Kudos to them! The great thing about the SC32 is the high level is thermally managed so instead of the timed stepdown it keeps it at the highest possible output which I really like, it truly is a powerhouse for such a small light. I may actually get a cool white version and try because I do like cool white lights as well.


You confused me, and probably others when you describe the tint of your light as "being comparable to my Nichia 219" ..etc, and you list it as a SC32. Not the SC32w that is is.. I'm guessing, right? As later you speak of maybe getting a cool white version. Let's try and keep it clear.  Thanks!


----------



## snowlover91 (May 29, 2015)

Lite_me said:


> You confused me, and probably others when you describe the tint of your light as "being comparable to my Nichia 219" ..etc, and you list it as a SC32. Not the SC32w that is is.. I'm guessing, right? As later you speak of maybe getting a cool white version. Let's try and keep it clear.  Thanks!



Sorry about the confusion! Yes my light is a SC32w and I also have the SC5w and both are comparable to the Nichia 219 but the SC5w had the best tint of all my lights and is actually slightly better than the Nichia. The SC32w I have is almost identical to the Nichia, extremely good tint and down the road I may get a cool white version of the SC32 as well. I guess I just assumed people had read my earlier comments about me having the neutral version of the SC5 and SC32 and assumed people would know what I meant but I can certainly see how it would be confusing.


----------



## Lite_me (May 30, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> Sorry about the confusion! Yes my light is a SC32w and I also have the SC5w and both are comparable to the Nichia 219 but the SC5w had the best tint of all my lights and is actually slightly better than the Nichia. The SC32w I have is almost identical to the Nichia, extremely good tint and down the road I may get a cool white version of the SC32 as well. I guess I just assumed people had read my earlier comments about me having the neutral version of the SC5 and SC32 and assumed people would know what I meant but I can certainly see how it would be confusing.


No problem! It's just hard, at least for me, to keep up.. remember what lights everyone has in the threads I'm interested in.

I too have a SC32w and SC62w and love them both. Great tints on both. Use them both every day. I don't think I'll be chancing the cool white version. Why, when the w is perfect!


----------



## snowlover91 (May 30, 2015)

If I do end up getting the cool white version of it I'll have to post some beam shots! Right now with being married and then our first baby on the way funds are a little tighter than usual  Zebralight just keeps coming out with these lights and I've heard that they plan to release a SC63 light this year.


----------



## Tixx (May 30, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> If I do end up getting the cool white version of it I'll have to post some beam shots! Right now with being married and then our first baby on the way funds are a little tighter than usual  Zebralight just keeps coming out with these lights and I've heard that they plan to release a SC63 light this year.



Congratulations!


----------



## recDNA (May 30, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> If I do end up getting the cool white version of it I'll have to post some beam shots! Right now with being married and then our first baby on the way funds are a little tighter than usual  Zebralight just keeps coming out with these lights and I've heard that they plan to release a SC63 light this year.


I was in the market for a sc62w. Maybe they will start turning up in the mall when the 63 is announced...or maybe I'll wait for the 63 myself?


----------



## StorminMatt (May 31, 2015)

What exactly is this SC63 supposed to be? Just an 'improved' version of the SC62? If so, I don't see how they're going to improve it significantly. It's not like a vastly improved version of the XM-L2 exists. And it's unlikely they can make it much smaller. If it's just going to be a restyled light (like the SC5) with marginally more lumens, I'll pass.


----------



## snowlover91 (May 31, 2015)

No one really knows except that one is supposedly coming out later this year, according to Zebralight. However there is no guarantee that it will and who knows what will happen, my guess though would be an updated design and maybe new reflector style similar to the SC5 vs the older SC52.


----------



## 18650 (Jun 3, 2015)

StorminMatt said:


> What exactly is this SC63 supposed to be? Just an 'improved' version of the SC62? If so, I don't see how they're going to improve it significantly. It's not like a vastly improved version of the XM-L2 exists. And it's unlikely they can make it much smaller. If it's just going to be a restyled light (like the SC5) with marginally more lumens, I'll pass.


 It's the mythical MT-G2 upgrade.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jun 6, 2015)

I actually just received my SC32w a few days ago. It's a cute little bugger. And I actually got to take it on a camping trip. So I thought I would share my thoughts on it.

1. LOVE the PID control on H1! It's REALLY nice to NOT have that stupid timer stepdown that you get with the SC52/SC5. My light never seemed to step down during the cool evenings in the Three Sisters area of Oregon. And this is as it should be. Runtime on H1 (446 lumens) was a surprisingly long 25 minutes on a 550mAH Efest IMR16340.

2. As others have said, you barely know it's in your pocket. This light is about 10mm shorter than the SC52w, and will truly fit in the key pocket on a pair of jeans. The battery tube is a little fatter. But since the head is the same diameter (vs the SC52), this isn't noticed when the light is in your pocket.

3. The SC32 is DEFINITELY throwier than the SC52. This is actually VERY noticeable. The hotspot is quite a bit smaller and more focused. I don't know that I like this, as I like floodier lights. But some may prefer it. This light still uses an orange peel reflector (unlike the SC5). But compared side by side to the SC52, you can tell that it is a much lighter orange peel.

4. This light seems to be more efficient than the SC52 -at least when that light is used with lithium ion cells. As I said before, H1 lasts for 25 minutes with a rather low capacity 16340. And H2 lasts for about an hour and 12 minutes with a mere 550mAH cell. This compares to around 55 minutes at 280 lumens with an 800mAH 14500 in the SC52. Yes, brightness is somewhat less with the SC32 (245 lumens vs 280 lumens). But the difference in runtime is out of proportion, even considering battery capacity and brightness. Perhaps the circuitry can be more efficient since it doesn't have to also accommodate NiMH.

5. Buying this light will have you wishing there were better 16340s available. The Efest IMR16340s are OKAY. But capacity is definitely low. Given that a 16340 is about 40% of the size of an 18650, 1000+mAH 16340s are possible, but unlikely to materialize. Even 14500s are better. Given all of this light's advantages over the SC52 when used with Li-Ion cells, an extension tube for this light that allows the use of a 14500 would be nice. How about it, Zebralight?


----------



## snowlover91 (Jun 6, 2015)

You may want to try the Olight batteries for your SC32w. My copies average 650-675mah and are one of the better rcr123 batteries I've yet to find.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jun 6, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> You may want to try the Olight batteries for your SC32w. My copies average 650-675mah and are one of the better rcr123 batteries I've yet to find.



I don't want to use protected cells. Not sure how easy it would be to 'de-protect' them.

Speaking of protected cells, I hear the Solarforce cells are also pretty good. They supposedly provide 700-720mAH. But I would also want to remove the protection circuit. And they have been discontinued. Kaidomain still has them. But I don't know if they would be old cells with already deteriorated capacity.


----------



## Lite_me (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks Matt for your thoughts and descriptions. 

I'll say it again, I love this light!


----------



## gkbain (Jun 14, 2015)

I have noticed on my sc32w does not blink, momentary light flash, when I change batteries like my other Zebralights do. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Jun 14, 2015)

gkbain said:


> I have noticed on my sc32w does not blink, momentary light flash, when I change batteries like my other Zebralights do. Has anyone else noticed this?



Mine does from what I've noticed.


----------



## Ti²C (Jun 14, 2015)

excellent job on this sc32w ZL !


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jun 14, 2015)

gkbain said:


> I have noticed on my sc32w does not blink, momentary light flash, when I change batteries like my other Zebralights do. Has anyone else noticed this?



I don't have a SC32, but my other ZL's don't always show a blink. Most of the time they do, but for whatever reason sometimes they don't. I don't think it's an indicator of anything important, if you're concerned about it.


----------



## derfyled (Jun 15, 2015)

Mine either. I think it's my only zebra (among 7) that does not flash when I insert a new cell.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 15, 2015)

None of my ZL's flash when changing batteries.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 15, 2015)

Mine will flash after the following: Hit the button while no battery installed. Put new cell in and put tail cap back on. It flashes upon the TC making electrical contact with body.


----------



## Swede74 (Jun 15, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I don't have a SC32, but my other ZL's don't always show a blink. Most of the time they do, but for whatever reason sometimes they don't. I don't think it's an indicator of anything important, if you're concerned about it.



My SC51, SC52* and H502 flash when I insert a new battery _if the switch has been pressed with the battery out or tailcap unscrewed_. I was able to repeat this several times. My theory is that in order for the light to flash when a new battery is installed, some component needs to be discharged, and this happens when you press the switch with no battery installed, or if it is left without a battery for a long enough time. 

This is only true for the SC51, SC52* and H502 in my collection - I can't make the SC600, SC600w Mk 2 L2 or H32w flash using the same procedure. I think I have seen them flash occasionally though, but I'm not sure.

*I have tested with NiMH as well as Li-Ion and in both cases I get the same result.


----------



## Swede74 (Jun 15, 2015)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Mine will flash after the following: Hit the button while no battery installed. Put new cell in and put tail cap back on. It flashes upon the TC making electrical contact with body.


 You beat me to it


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 15, 2015)

Whoa, we posted this at the same time. I am speaking of my SC52w, haven't tried it with my others.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 15, 2015)

That's weird. All mine flash whether or not the button is pressed without a cell. There may be one model that doesn't do this; I forget. But I know for sure with my H52w, SC52w, and H51w.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 31, 2015)

Has anyone observed thermal step down in sc32w?


----------



## snowlover91 (Jul 31, 2015)

I don't think it can be observed easily since its PID controlled. We would need someone like Selfbuilt to test it out with something to measure the step down but I would assume it works like the SC62 as well.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jul 31, 2015)

Also, with a relatively modest 446 maximum lumens and the same head as the SC62, this light probably doesn't step down as much compared to, say, the SC62 (it doesn't get TOO warm, even after several minutes on H1). This is especially true in cooler ambient conditions.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*

Oh good. I just didn't want it to turn on in my pocket and burn me. I had that happen with another small light.

I never found a good review with numbers other than those provided by ZL


----------



## srvctec (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



recDNA said:


> Oh good. I just didn't want it to turn on in my pocket and burn me. I had that happen with another small light.
> 
> I never found a good review with numbers other than those provided by ZL


How do you carry it? I carry my SC32w clipped to my pocket and it's never come on accidentally. If you carry it loose in your pocket with other stuff, there might be a chance it would accidentally be turned on, but it's nearly impossible with the switch button recessed the way it is. That's one of the things I like most about this light- not worrying about it coming on accidentally like other lights I've had over the years.

Buy my limited edition knife! http://edcforums.com/threads/fs-boker-plus-nano-decade-edition-carbon-fiber.130169/


----------



## recDNA (Aug 1, 2015)

Pocket clipped. Should be fine. I was just curious if temp step down really works but not curious enough to try it! $$$


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 1, 2015)

recDNA said:


> I was just curious if temp step down really works but not curious enough to try it! $$$



446 lumens from a Cree LED probably isn't hot enough to trigger thermal protection for at least 10 minutes. But if Zebralight says it has PID, I'd believe them. There should be zero risk of it overheating.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*

So is the sc62w head really just as small as sc32w head?

I am sure I would like the length of the sc5w better. The sc32w is so small it is hard to hold and clip in my pocket one handed. A shorter clip would make it easier. An e1e clip would be perfect. Trouble is I hate the 1 minute step down of sc5w. It is a technological step backward imo. Stepdown should ALWAYS be based on temperature not time. Some day we'll be able to program features like that.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



recDNA said:


> Trouble is I hate the 1 minute step down of sc5w. It is a technological step backward imo. Stepdown should ALWAYS be based on temperature not time. Some day we'll be able to program features like that.



The SC5w has a 3 minute step-down, not 1 minute. IMO, 3 minutes is more reasonable. It would be better if it was PID controlled, but based on Selfbuilt's tests on overheating, it probably doesn't really need it as much as the 1000 lumen lights do, and Zebralight says it takes a lot of effort for PID because they have to tune it for every light.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*

Regardless of time of step down I would happily pay 10 dollars more for real PID. Now part of the issue may be the NiMH really cannot maintain H1 for more than 3 minutes I don't know.

Which method did sc52w use?


----------



## snowlover91 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*

Sc52 on a 14500 was a 1 minute step down so the SC5 gives an additional 2 minutes at that level if needed. I measured exactly 3 mins and 2 seconds before the step down occurred on my sample of the SC5w. The SC32 is great but a little too small for my hand while the SC5w and SC62w are the perfect size. Both are great lights but I like the AA use of the SC5w better. However for outdoors the SC62w is superior due to double the lumens and much better runtime at high levels.


----------



## StorminMatt (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



snowlover91 said:


> Sc52 on a 14500 was a 1 minute step down so the SC5 gives an additional 2 minutes at that level if needed. I measured exactly 3 mins and 2 seconds before the step down occurred on my sample of the SC5w. The SC32 is great but a little too small for my hand while the SC5w and SC62w are the perfect size. Both are great lights but I like the AA use of the SC5w better. However for outdoors the SC62w is superior due to double the lumens and much better runtime at high levels.



Then again, turbo mode on a 14500 in the SC52 is MUCH more reliable than turbo in the SC5 with a AA. The SC5 won't even go into turbo with most types of NiMH batteries. The battery must be fully charged (or close to it). And batteries that are older are less likely to be able to do the job. In all reality, one three minute use of turbo in the SC5 is about all that even a good AA can take without a rest (it won't go back into turbo after running for any length at 304 lumens). The SC52, on the other hand, will go into turbo with most any 14500. And you can go into turbo at any time until the battery is pretty close to drained. The way I see it, 500 lumens on a single NiMH AA isn't really ready for prime time.


----------



## snowlover91 (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*

I guess it depends on how you use the light. You get 3 mins vs 1 with the NIMH and most people would be using the turbo for very short bursts. Also if you do need the turbo for a long time you get 3 mins continuous vs 1 with the SC52 on 14500. Eneloop batteries work fine in my SC5w even 4 year old ones work fine. I tested the turbo on my copy and noticed that you have to wait a few minutes before entering turbo if you ran it for 3 mins straight. The reason being seemed to be based off of the heat produced because if I let it cool off and rest a few minutes it would start up in the turbo mode again. It seems to be more a limitation of the heat vs the battery chemistry. 

However 14500 do have the advantage of being easier/quicker to charge vs NIMH. It really depends on the application but if I had both a SC52 and the SC5 to compare I would prefer the extra 2 minutes if ever needed and the thicker design with good knurling on the SC5. I don't have a SC52 but I find my SC5w is fine for everything I've used it for and expect from it. I only buy Eneloop and Eneloop pros anyway and most on here do as well so the NIMH chemistry shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## StorminMatt (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*

The thicker design definitely has its advantages. Although it feels clunkier in your pocket, it definitely feels better in your hands. The nice, solid design definitely feels nice. Also, my light has a PERFECT tint - perhaps more perfect than any XM-L2 tint I have seen. It's EASILY on a par with an MT-G2. However, the 500 lumen burst still has issues related to just how much current it draws from a AA. Three minutes sounds better than one minute on the SC52. But if you're hiking down a trail and have been using 187 or 304 lumens for the past 20-30 minutes and hear something in the distance, chances are you are going to be disappointed if you ask for 500 lumens at that point. It doesn't matter if you are using an Eneloop or Eneloop Pro. It just needs a VERY fresh battery in order to provide 5-6A with sufficient voltage.


----------



## snowlover91 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*

I guess it really depends on how you use them, I don't use my AA lights for camping/hiking usually as I prefer the better runtimes and capacity of an 18650 light like the SC62. I was able to get the 3 minutes on turbo even with a depleted Eneloop Pro at about 50% which is quite impressive. Some don't like the bulk but I do, it definitely is a matter of preference and I'm just glad we have choices  It makes a great EDC light and I use it around the house and back yard all the time but wouldn't take it or any other AA based light camping. That's when I pull out the SC62 and other 18650 lights for superior runtime, brightness and capacity.

Btw, would love to see a high cri version of the SC32 does anyone think that would be possible to get one with decent runtimes, similar to the SC62d?


----------



## 18650 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



StorminMatt said:


> The thicker design definitely has its advantages. Although it feels clunkier in your pocket, it definitely feels better in your hands. The nice, solid design definitely feels nice. Also, my light has a PERFECT tint - perhaps more perfect than any XM-L2 tint I have seen. It's EASILY on a par with an MT-G2. However, the 500 lumen burst still has issues related to just how much current it draws from a AA. Three minutes sounds better than one minute on the SC52. But if you're hiking down a trail and have been using 187 or 304 lumens for the past 20-30 minutes and hear something in the distance, chances are you are going to be disappointed if you ask for 500 lumens at that point. It doesn't matter if you are using an Eneloop or Eneloop Pro. It just needs a VERY fresh battery in order to provide 5-6A with sufficient voltage.


 Someone going out on a hike in the country and knows they're going to be needing 200 or 300 lumens wouldn't take a single AA light as their primary. It just wouldn't be wise.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



18650 said:


> Someone going out on a hike in the country and knows they're going to be needing 200 or 300 lumens wouldn't take a single AA light as their primary. It just wouldn't be wise.



4xAA is great, though. Even 2xAA can run almost 3 hours at about 200 lumens. But yes, 1xAA doesn't have enough juice in case you get lost or something.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



18650 said:


> Someone going out on a hike in the country and knows they're going to be needing 200 or 300 lumens wouldn't take a single AA light as their primary. It just wouldn't be wise.



Exactly. I really cleaned house with my AA lights about a year ago. The difference between the size of AA and 18650, and the difference in output, really sealed the deal. But I don't really carry a light in my pocket daily.

Now, if you're looking for something small to EDC I understand every gram/mm counts...at least for me. Keep it light, sleek and able to disappear in a pocket. That's why the SC32/SC52 don't do it for me. They're still fat little lights and I would prefer something like an L10 or D25A for that. But it's still a personal preference depending on so many factors like the kind of pants you wear (pocket type), belt holster, etc.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 4, 2015)

If anyone is in the mood I would love to see a beamshot comparing HDS 325 on max next to Zebralight sc32w on H1 next to each other on a white wall. Has anyone ever done a selfbuilt style review of HDS 325 with numbers, graphs, etc?


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



StorminMatt said:


> Then again, turbo mode on a 14500 in the SC52 is MUCH more reliable than turbo in the SC5 with a AA. The SC5 won't even go into turbo with most types of NiMH batteries. The battery must be fully charged (or close to it). And batteries that are older are less likely to be able to do the job. In all reality, one three minute use of turbo in the SC5 is about all that even a good AA can take without a rest (it won't go back into turbo after running for any length at 304 lumens). The SC52, on the other hand, will go into turbo with most any 14500. And you can go into turbo at any time until the battery is pretty close to drained. The way I see it, 500 lumens on a single NiMH AA isn't really ready for prime time.



I really disagree. I just received my SC5w today  and after playing with it using a fresh 4th gen regular Eneloop, I decided to try it with a 9+ year old (gen 1) Eneloop, partially depleted.

It worked fine. Ran it for 3 minutes on turbo, and then it dropped down to one level lower (as expected). Turned it off and on again, and it went right back into turbo. Ran it for awhile, and it stayed on turbo. Checked the battery after letting it rest awhile, and it was reading 1.24v, which is less than half full. (I think I started with it more than half full.)

So, the SC5 works fine with Eneloops of any kind, generation, or age. This was my oldest Eneloop, which I got soon after they first came out.

I do believe you that it might not work well with other kinds of NiMH batteries. The Duracell Ion Core is reported to work well, but it's supposed to be a rebadged Eneloop.

The moral of the story is stick with Eneloops, and you won't have a problem. Of course, don't expect a long run-time on turbo. :duh2:


----------



## recDNA (Aug 11, 2015)

I really like my new sc32w however I would like to know if I can count on the voltage function. I am running a surefire primary. It has been in the flashlight for a couple of weeks of short term use.

2 days ago I was surprised to see only one flash on voltage check. I tried again this morning and got 4 flashes. Later in the day I was back to 1 flash. I just tried again and got 2 flashes. The battery reads 3.01 volts on Fluke meter. Is the voltage check function a joke or is my flashlight screwed up or what?


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 11, 2015)

recDNA said:


> I really like my new sc32w however I would like to know if I can count on the voltage function. I am running a surefire primary. It has been in the flashlight for a couple of weeks of short term use.
> 
> 2 days ago I was surprised to see only one flash on voltage check. I tried again this morning and got 4 flashes. Later in the day I was back to 1 flash. I just tried again and got 2 flashes. The battery reads 3.01 volts on Fluke meter. Is the voltage check function a joke or is my flashlight screwed up or what?



Are you getting the 1 or 2 flashes right after using it? Voltage sag on the battery may cause it to have a lower resting voltage for a few minutes, before recovering. That's the way it works on the Zebralight AA versions. i.e., Don't rely on it.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 11, 2015)

No, I gave it at least an hour between tests. I just tried again and got 3 flashes! This makes me worry that if I ever do use an imr16340 I cannot count on flashlight shutting down before battery is ruined.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 11, 2015)

recDNA said:


> No, I gave it at least an hour between tests. I just tried again and got 3 flashes! This makes me worry that if I ever do use an imr16340 I cannot count on flashlight shutting down before battery is ruined.



Well, Zebralight claims built-in over-discharging protection. So, you're probably safe. But I wouldn't want to rely on the built-in protection all the time, as it's probably hard on the battery to drain it that far. IIRC, they cut off at 2.7v. Personally, I'd charge them up well before they get down to that level.

If the light won't turn on in high, it's already getting pretty low. So charge it up by that point, if not before.

I basically ignore the flashes, as I don't trust them. Especially on a light that takes multiple chemistries like the SC32.


----------



## StorminMatt (Aug 11, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Well, Zebralight claims built-in over-discharging protection. So, you're probably safe. But I wouldn't want to rely on the built-in protection all the time, as it's probably hard on the battery to drain it that far. IIRC, they cut off at 2.7v. Personally, I'd charge them up well before they get down to that level.



Zebralights actually reduce levels before they cut off entirely. And if you are running in the high modes, they actually reduce to medium above 3.0V. But even if you are running in medium mode, they will cut reduce to low before protection in a protected cell would cut power. So I still wouldn't feel any compelling need to run protected cells vs unprotected in a Zebralight.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 11, 2015)

I expect I shall continue to use primaries


----------



## snowlover91 (Aug 12, 2015)

recDNA said:


> I expect I shall continue to use primaries



Im not entirely sure the reason the inconsistency you're seeing on the SC32 with battery voltage. My copy doesn't seem to exhibit that characteristic, but I've only used it a time or two to check and it was pretty accurate. My sc62w is on the money as well with the voltage. I will say that they do a great job of cutting off voltage properly, I tested my SC32 several times and they always cut off/drop down around a resting 3.1v measurement. I think the battery indicator is a different part of the circuit board and doesn't affect the voltage regulation and cutoff.


----------



## Overclocker (Aug 27, 2015)

so how's the compatibility of the sc32 with the various protected 16340? keeppower OK?

or do you have to "deprotect" ?


----------



## recDNA (Aug 27, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> Im not entirely sure the reason the inconsistency you're seeing on the SC32 with battery voltage. My copy doesn't seem to exhibit that characteristic, but I've only used it a time or two to check and it was pretty accurate. My sc62w is on the money as well with the voltage. I will say that they do a great job of cutting off voltage properly, I tested my SC32 several times and they always cut off/drop down around a resting 3.1v measurement. I think the battery indicator is a different part of the circuit board and doesn't affect the voltage regulation and cutoff.



You are using li ion. I am using primaries.


----------



## SubLGT (Aug 27, 2015)

I already own a SC62w and a SC52w, and am thinking of adding a SC32w. But the new Olight S1 Baton also looks interesting. Labor Day sales will soon be here. Decisions, decisions. :laughing:


----------



## recDNA (Aug 27, 2015)

One thing I noticed is both the sc62w and sc32w get hot but in the sc32w the battery also gets hot whereas in the sc62w the battery only gets warm. I don't have an infrared thermometer to actually measure heat but hot.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 27, 2015)

recDNA said:


> One thing I noticed is both the sc62w and sc32w get hot but in the sc32w the battery also gets hot whereas in the sc62w the battery only gets warm. I don't have an infrared thermometer to actually measure heat but hot.



There's not much space for the heat to go in a light as small as the SC32.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't have one of these, though I can add, all of my small lights heat up considerably on high output. 
It as said, is normal for the size. 
Also, the cell is being drained at a fairly high rate too, 
it's got to be heating some. Part and parcel of the light I'd think.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 27, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I don't have one of these, though I can add, all of my small lights heat up considerably on high output.
> It as said, is normal for the size.
> Also, the cell is being drained at a fairly high rate too,
> it's got to be heating some. Part and parcel of the light I'd think.


Are amps published or measured anywhere?


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 27, 2015)

Rec, sorry I could not tell you, though an example is my S10R.
Will kill a 650 RCR in 45 tops, at supposed 400 lumens. 
That has to be around 1 amp on this, maybe touch better.
What cell and run time on your light?

Actually, one of these guys will know exactly and answer.
I was just wanting to add, Hi output in this size I think is normal and normal to heat cell more then a larger one.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



WarRaven said:


> Rec, sorry I could not tell you, though an example is my S10R.
> Will kill a 650 RCR in 45 tops, at supposed 400 lumens.
> That has to be around 1 amp on this, maybe touch better.
> What cell and run time on your light?
> ...


I just measured amps at the tailcap but I don't know how much resistance was added by multimeter poor probes connection, long wires, etc. Readings were odd so I don't really trust them. My battery is a Surefire CR123A primary at 2.975 volts. I first measured H1 at 2 amps. I then double clicked to H2 maintaining connection but only measured .3 amps. I'm pretty sure H2 should be higher than that. Double clicked back to H1 and now measured consistent 1.54 amps. If my readings are anywhere near accurate the sc32w is pulling too much current from a primary rated at only 1 amp continuous current.

No wonder the battery gets hot.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 27, 2015)

I have a hard time getting a accurate reading myself.
Idk about too much, the new Olight S1, 500 lumens.
Not sure if it needs a RCR for that, may drop a bit on primaries.

Though seems pretty common to hammer these little cells these days.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 27, 2015)

I love the brightness but I don't want to risk injury from a battery vent. The fumes scare me more than the flame. Some very experienced people have told me it is pretty safe. Hard for the electronically ignorant (me) to know for sure.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 27, 2015)

My old Surefire lights use to make primaries stink, forgot them days.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 27, 2015)

I have a couple of boxes of Surefire primaries in a closed cabinet. When I open it they stink. They smell even without being in a flashlight.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 27, 2015)

True, they did and others do it seems, been awhile since I was in mine last.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



recDNA said:


> I just measured amps at the tailcap but I don't know how much resistance was added by multimeter poor probes connection, long wires, etc. Readings were odd so I don't really trust them. My battery is a Surefire CR123A primary at 2.975 volts. I first measured H1 at 2 amps. I then double clicked to H2 maintaining connection but only measured .3 amps. I'm pretty sure H2 should be higher than that. Double clicked back to H1 and now measured consistent 1.54 amps. If my readings are anywhere near accurate the sc32w is pulling too much current from a primary rated at only 1 amp continuous current.
> 
> No wonder the battery gets hot.


Could someone else with a multimeter and CR123A primary test amps at the tailcap in H1 and H2?


----------



## srvctec (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



recDNA said:


> Could someone else with a multimeter and CR123A primary test amps at the tailcap in H1 and H2?



2.55A and .32A on primary with my Fluke meter.

1.15A and .21A on RCR123.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*

First thank you very much. I didn't trust my own readings but yours verify my concern is valid.

Wow. That is heavy draw for a primary. Maybe a battery expert could comment on safety but I think it is too much. Funny, I bought this light specifically because it is so bright on a single primary. Now I feel forced to go back to li ion battery or to sell it.


----------



## SubLGT (Sep 18, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*

I ordered a SC32w today.

I also took a look at the Olight S1, but it did not catch my fancy. I really don't understand why there is so much enthusiasm for it on CPF. It has a price advantage over the SC32w, but that seems to be the only advantage.


----------



## snowlover91 (Sep 18, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*

The olight is a good light and fairly cheap with the group buy offered. However the Zebralight is probably one of the better rcr123 lights out there. Great UI, durable, small, good clip, and warm tint options.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 18, 2015)

I love my sc32w. I love everything about it although I feel safer using li ion than primary because draw on primaries is huge. Li ion draw relatively low and with voltage and heat protection should be pretty safe.

It is so tiny I just wish it had an eyelet for a split ring. Perfect keychain light.


----------



## srvctec (Sep 18, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



recDNA said:


> I love my sc32w. I love everything about it although I feel safer using li ion than primary because draw on primaries is huge. Li ion draw relatively low and with voltage and heat protection should be pretty safe.
> 
> It is so tiny I just wish it had an eyelet for a split ring. Perfect keychain light.


I added an eyelet on mine- it's perfect for my finger loop.

Edit: Oh yeah, I also added a bite grip and magnet to the tailcap.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



srvctec said:


> I added an eyelet on mine- it's perfect for my finger loop.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, I also added a bite grip and magnet to the tailcap.


Where's the eyelet? If I use on keychain I don't want a clip on it.


----------



## srvctec (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



recDNA said:


> Where's the eyelet? If I use on keychain I don't want a clip on it.


Between the 2 screws where the lanyard is attached. Thread pasted below from EDCF with the mods. Probably wouldn't work for you since you don't want the clip on it but may be of use to others.

http://edcforums.com/threads/my-zebralight-sc32w-mods.127958/


----------



## Strintguy (Sep 20, 2015)

Just curious, what is the bite grip?


----------



## srvctec (Sep 20, 2015)

Strintguy said:


> Just curious, what is the bite grip?


It's adhesive backed heat shrink. If you go to the link I posted, all the details are there.


----------



## Outlander (Sep 20, 2015)

I've only seen these at Zebralights website, never at a dealers website.


----------



## SubLGT (Sep 20, 2015)

Outlander said:


> I've only seen these at Zebralights website, never at a dealers website.



http://www.brightguy.com/ZebraLight/ZebraLight+SC32w+Compact+CR123+Flashlight


----------



## Outlander (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## McCoy (Oct 25, 2015)

Does anyone have the SC32 and a Olight S1 Baton, pro's / con's of each? Which one do you like better between the two?


----------



## snowlover91 (Oct 25, 2015)

McCoy said:


> Does anyone have the SC32 and a Olight S1 Baton, pro's / con's of each? Which one do you like better between the two?



Dont have the S1 yet but do have the previous version. Between the two I prefer the SC32 as its a better made light, has great tint in the neutral white, and thermally regulates the high output rather than stepping down after 1 minute. It also gives greater flexibility for moonlight modes and medium settings as well. Size wise they are pretty similar with the SC32 being slightly bulkier but not much. The olight is a great light and if you can get one under $40 it's a great option especially with the magnet, I keep one in my car at all times in case I ever need to change a tire or something. If you want a light that maintains 400+ lumens well while providing more flexibility I would go with the Zebralight. If you really want the magnet and cheaper price then the Olight is a solid option as well.


----------



## Robot Mania FU (Nov 7, 2015)

McCoy said:


> Does anyone have the SC32 and a Olight S1 Baton, pro's / con's of each? Which one do you like better between the two?



(disclaimer....I have not used either for a very long time, so all I can weigh in is with what I've noticed so far). With that being said, I can honestly say that I don't think anyone would be disappointed with either. Both are incredibly small lights with more than an adequate amount of output. I ended up keeping the sc32w. I personally feel that zebralight's operation is superior to anything else I've tried...so much so that it outweighs any benefits competitors may have over it. I also think their neutral tint on the sc32w is perfection (however, I am aware that this is personal preference). With that being said, the s1 does feel slightly more compact in hand (couldn't tell the difference in pocket). I like the deep carry pocket clip and LOVE that it can double as a headlamp if you are wearing a hat. The magnet is a great idea, but for me it is not something I use. I have always held lights in my mouth when using both hands and I don't think that is something I am going to change. One big gripe I have with the s1 is the on/off button. Although the actual switch is recessed under the silicon button (not worried about it turning on in pocket), the pocket clip can rotate and the button can be more difficult to find than the zebralight with the set clip and very recessed button. This may seem like a small issue for some, but for me it was something worth noted as it did bother me. I haven't used either long enough to comment on runtimes.


----------



## torchflux (Jan 4, 2016)

Overclocker said:


> *so how's the compatibility of the sc32 with the various protected 16340?* keeppower OK?
> 
> or do you have to "deprotect" ?


yes, I'm also interested in ^ this.

any rec's of optimal 16340(s) for use in the SC32/32W would be appreciated.


----------



## snowlover91 (Jan 4, 2016)

torchflux said:


> yes, I'm also interested in ^ this.
> 
> any rec's of optimal 16340(s) for use in the SC32/32W would be appreciated.



I assume 16340 are the same as rcr123? I use the olight rcr123 in mine with no problems, with the spring built in is should be able to accommodate a different range of sizes.


----------



## Tixx (Jan 5, 2016)

Hard call... I have both. 

Size goes to Olight. 
Tint goes to Zebralight
Button goes to Zebralight
Beam for its wide Hotspot goes to Olight
Customization with output goes to Zebralight


----------



## sidecross (Jan 5, 2016)

I have both also, but I find I am using the Zebralight because my other EDC is a Zebralight 18650 light too. Having the same tactile feel of the Zebralight interface is a big benefit for me.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jan 5, 2016)

McCoy said:


> Does anyone have the SC32 and a Olight S1 Baton, pro's / con's of each? Which one do you like better between the two?


 I have been EDCing the S1 more often since I have several and it is so small. The SC32 seems significantly larger but it is still easy to pocket and the reflector makes the SC32 more versatile than the optic of the S1 IMO.I would like to pick up another SC32 as a back up and if I had to pick one it would probably be the SC32 based on its capabilities. That said I like both lights and will EDC the one that suits me at the time,depends on my needs/wants for the day.


----------



## Tixx (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*









Note that white square on olight is just a bit of sugru to help me find the button. Thought it may generate questions.


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



Tixx said:


>



Thanks for the pics, very helpful
the Olight weighs 25% less than the Zebra, from the specs
Ive read some Zebras use PWM and make a humming noise. Does Olight use PWM, does it hum?


----------



## sidecross (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*

I have the SC32 and have parked my Olight S1 Baton to my nightstand; I found the Olight too small for my daily use. My Zebralight is quiet.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 6, 2016)

I wonder if there will be an sc33w?


----------



## KDM (Jan 6, 2016)

For me the only advantage the S1 has is the magnet in the tail and available in different metals. The ZL overall is by far superior, just wish they would offer a titanium light.


----------



## srvctec (Jan 6, 2016)

KDM said:


> For me the only advantage the S1 has is the magnet in the tail and available in different metals. The ZL overall is by far superior, just wish they would offer a titanium light.


Or you could do what I did and just add a magnet. 







I've recently retired my SC32w as my EDC and carry the SC62w since most of my other lights are 18650 based, (now I'll have a spare 18650 in my pocket that will work for most of my lights).


----------



## KDM (Jan 6, 2016)

srvctec said:


> Or you could do what I did and just add a magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## snowlover91 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



jon_slider said:


> Thanks for the pics, very helpful
> the Olight weighs 25% less than the Zebra, from the specs
> Ive read some Zebras use PWM and make a humming noise. Does Olight use PWM, does it hum?



Zebralight used PWM several years ago but hasn't in awhile. All of their lights PWM-free now and are completely silent. They did have an issue with some of the drivers initially for the SC5fd/c batches having a humming noise (boost circuit) but it has been resolved. I'm not sure on olight but I don't think their lights use it either. I have the S10 baton and SC32w. The Olight is just a backup light while my ZL gets plenty of use. More customization output levels and NW tint are the two big winners for me.


----------



## MarkF786 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*

I've been considering getting a SC32 or SC32w. I heard in the past that it the tint of the Neutral White Zebralights was hit & miss. Is that no longer a problem?

Also, can you recommend a good Zebralight dealer in the USA?


----------



## srvctec (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



MarkF786 said:


> I've been considering getting a SC32 or SC32w. I heard in the past that it the tint of the Neutral White Zebralights was hit & miss. Is that no longer a problem?
> 
> Also, can you recommend a good Zebralight dealer in the USA?


The tint on my SC32w is great. I always buy direct from Zebralight's website because I haven't found a better deal anywhere else- that and it's free shipping as well as they are in Texas and shipping time is short to Kansas.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp;amp;amp; SC32w are on their way...*



MarkF786 said:


> I've been considering getting a SC32 or SC32w. I heard in the past that it the tint of the Neutral White Zebralights was hit & miss. Is that no longer a problem?
> 
> Also, can you recommend a good Zebralight dealer in the USA?



I have the sc32w. It has a nice tint but the current draw on a primary in highest mode is over 2 amps and gets hot really fast so I exclusively use rcr123. It draws less the 1.5 amps with li ion.

I originally bought it to use with primary and really wanted to but I don't like to run a primary at more than 1.5 amps. Of course I can just use H2 all the time with primary but what fun is that?


----------



## snowlover91 (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



MarkF786 said:


> I've been considering getting a SC32 or SC32w. I heard in the past that it the tint of the Neutral White Zebralights was hit & miss. Is that no longer a problem?
> 
> Also, can you recommend a good Zebralight dealer in the USA?



Much better now. Very few reports of tint issues now whereas a few years ago it was a common issue. I typically buy direct from ZL as well through PayPal.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 8, 2016)

torchflux said:


> yes, I'm also interested in ^ this.
> 
> any rec's of optimal 16340(s) for use in the SC32/32W would be appreciated.



AW IMR 16340 works well for me but I think the AW protected rcr123 would be fine as well. eFest imr 16340 works but I would recommend AW over efest.


----------



## HeyGuysWatchThis (Jan 21, 2016)

I just lost my Olight S10r, and I'm considering switching to the SC32, which I hope will be better than the S10r in 2 ways: 

I hope the button is better, they went too far with preventing accidental activation on the S10r IMO, and it's really hard to even find the button to turn the thing on. I'm hoping for something in between the SC30 that I have and the S10r. Do you have to loosen the tailcap on the SC32 when it's in your pocket?

I hope the SC32 has a lower low. The S10r is still too bright when I'm checking on the kids at night, I have to cover part of the lens to cut down on the light


----------



## srvctec (Jan 21, 2016)

HeyGuysWatchThis said:


> I just lost my Olight S10r, and I'm considering switching to the SC32, which I hope will be better than the S10r in 2 ways:
> 
> I hope the button is better, they went too far with preventing accidental activation on the S10r IMO, and it's really hard to even find the button to turn the thing on. I'm hoping for something in between the SC30 that I have and the S10r. Do you have to loosen the tailcap on the SC32 when it's in your pocket?
> 
> I hope the SC32 has a lower low. The S10r is still too bright when I'm checking on the kids at night, I have to cover part of the lens to cut down on the light


I have the SC32w and prior to that had the original S10 and then the S10 L2. I had several accidental switch activations on the S10L2 which is why I retired it as my EDC and went with the SC32w. I carried the SC32w for several months (8 or 9 I think) without one single accidental activation because the switch design is perfect, in my opinion. It's recessed and super easy to find without ever even looking.

The lowest low on the SC32w is way lower than on the S10 which is another reason I no longer carry the S10- way more brightness levels to choose from because of the UI. With the S10, the user is stuck with whatever levels Olight decided to put in it. Zebralight allows the user to choose what the sublevels are to their personal preference. 

I recently changed to the SC62w since most of my other lights are 18650 based and now carry a spare 18650 in my pocket as opposed to the spare 16340 I used to carry.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Mar 7, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what the hole spacing is for the clip screws? I'm kinda wondering if I could mod a spare Malkoff MDC clip onto one of these. Thanks!


----------



## gunga (Mar 7, 2016)

It fits generic ti clips which are 3mm holes at 7mm centre to centre (approximately).


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Mar 7, 2016)

gunga said:


> It fits generic ti clips which are 3mm holes at 7mm centre to centre (approximately).



Thanks for the info. I think I can make it work if I decide to get one.


----------



## geokite (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



snowlover91 said:


> Zebralight used PWM several years ago but hasn't in awhile. All of their lights PWM-free now...



I can only find references to current controlled on the AA powered lights; the 16340 and 18650 powered lights do not have the description of current controlled light levels.

Steve


----------



## recDNA (Mar 7, 2016)

JWRitchie76 said:


> Thanks for the info. I think I can make it work if I decide to get one.


If you do it be sure to say how and show us a picture. A deep pocket sc32w would be nice. Heck, a deep pocket sc62w would be nice!


----------



## srvctec (Mar 7, 2016)

recDNA said:


> If you do it be sure to say how and show us a picture. A deep pocket sc32w would be nice. Heck, a deep pocket sc62w would be nice!


Exactly! I would love a deep pocket clip on my SC32w AND my SC62w.


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: Zebralight SC32 &amp; SC32w are on their way...*



geokite said:


> I can only find references to current controlled on the AA powered lights; the 16340 and 18650 powered lights do not have the description of current controlled light levels.



very helpful, thanks

This review says Zebralight SC5 has PWM (controversial) selfbuilt says it has noPwm 

part of the PWM detection controversy is semantics. Some systems use a sort of hybrid PWM plus minimum current control, eg Eagletac, and Zebralight, use pulses that dont drop all the way to zero, imo they are still pulses.. others disagree, because the strict definition of PWM is that it pulses on and then all the way off. More info on what lights use PWM in my sig links.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Mar 10, 2016)

recDNA said:


> If you do it be sure to say how and show us a picture. A deep pocket sc32w would be nice. Heck, a deep pocket sc62w would be nice!



Won't be anytime soon I'm afraid. I spent all my fun money on a custom SAK instead. Hopefully I can pick one of these up here in a few months though. I basically plan to flatten the mounting area of the MDC clip then drill holes right next to the existing holes. Then use a dremel to connect the 2 holes, basically making a oval which should get the 7mm center to center I need. From there just trim off the extra length of the mounting area and bolt it up. Easy!  Actually I have seen the same style clips modded onto SAK knives where the mounting area is already flat. Probably be just as easy to source one of those then get the holes drilled.

THESE


----------



## scout24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Pics of your custom Swiss Army knife, please...


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Mar 11, 2016)

scout24 said:


> Pics of your custom Swiss Army knife, please...


No pics of my own, it won't be here until Monday but here is a pic from the ebay listing. The customizer is ALM from Poland. Can't wait to get my grubby paws on it!


----------



## scout24 (Mar 11, 2016)

Wildly off-topic PM sent... :thumbsup:


----------



## markr6 (Aug 8, 2018)

Just thought about this oldie today for some reason. I sure wish the SC32w was available. I'm finding myself wanting a small CR123 light lately. SC32 (cool white) won't quite cut it.


----------



## mightysparrow (Aug 8, 2018)

I bought a SC32w about a year ago, and it is still a favorite.


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2018)

Bought a SC32W from guy on CPF forum a month ago. 

The SC31W has a better more crisp & less mushy button than SC32W and SC31W is smaller in width. SC31W has a better usable beam in low and mid than SC32W. 

SC32W has more efficient driver than SC31W and is brighter for sure on high with nice flood - spot beam...

Fenix 700mah rcr123 have shown to have pretty good run-times in these over my dated AW batteries...

Somewhat happy and somewhat disappointed but both great EDC's. Makes most of my other fancy more powerful lights sit on the shelf!


----------



## Mr. LED (Aug 9, 2018)

Until today I can’t understand why Zebralight don’t make SC32w anymore. I bought two recently from NOS to keep for a long time, because it’s my favorite light. They still sell the SC32 cool white, though.


----------



## jon_slider (Aug 9, 2018)

markr6 said:


> I'm finding myself wanting a small CR123 light lately. SC32 (cool white) won't quite cut it.



Im in a CR123 phase and have considered the SC32 but held off due to Low CRI and inability to mod to Nichia

Ive been carrying the Olight S1 Mini High CRI, in rotation with a Utorch S1 Mini modded to N219b
neither light is perfect, so I keep looking for more

I also have the Olight S Mini in Copper, which is cool white.

The utorch is available in NW for $20

There is a NW S Mini, in Titanium, pm me for 30% off, I have not tried it but people I respect love it.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 9, 2018)

Mr. LED said:


> Until today I can’t understand why Zebralight don’t make SC32w anymore. I bought two recently from NOS to keep for a long time, because it’s my favorite light. They still sell the SC32 cool white, though.



In many parts of the world (probably everywhere except the US?), CR123 batteries are insanely expensive. Other than law-enforcement or military (where the taxpayers buy the batteries), nobody uses them. Also, discharge capabilities aren't as good as an 18650 light.

Zebralight already makes great AA lights, if you want small.


----------



## Mr. LED (Aug 9, 2018)

In Europe, CR123 can be bought in bulk of 10 or 20 pieces for around 1.38 Euro each. This is not expensive and in fact, cheaper than alkaline in the supermarket.

And why would Zebralight stop making the SC32w and continue with SC32?


----------



## markr6 (Aug 9, 2018)

Mr. LED said:


> In Europe, CR123 can be bought in bulk of 10 or 20 pieces for around 1.38 Euro each. This is not expensive and in fact, cheaper than alkaline in the supermarket.
> 
> And why would Zebralight stop making the SC32w and continue with SC32?



I'm guessing they just have a lot of SC32's left over? Either way, the design is done, the manufacturing process is done, the materials are basically the same, and it's always good to diversify...even a little. I also don't understand why it was cut.


----------



## Mr. LED (Aug 9, 2018)

I guess the SC32 they have now is old stock. It seems they killed the SC32, otherwise it would have been updated last year (with the SC63) and this year (with the SC64). Maybe it didn’t sell enough to justify.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 9, 2018)

Yup, it all comes down to profit. The SC32 either wasn't selling well, or it couldn't be sold for a high enough price. Judging by Zebralight's pricing, it was probably priced about where it should be, so it must not have had much interest.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 14, 2021)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WRJMX9S/?tag=cpf0b6-20

The new version is interesting. The ribbon, hearts, very feminine. Not a bad idea to get more females into the market.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jan 14, 2021)

markr6 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WRJMX9S/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> The new version is interesting. The ribbon, hearts, very feminine. Not a bad idea to get more females into the market.



Interesting! The new flashlight size & design looks like it would fit your hand "like a glove."


----------



## Bob_McBob (Jan 14, 2021)

And they even managed to cram an 18650 in there apparently.


----------

